# Neuanfang "Aion"



## Elathar (7. November 2009)

Ich habe meinen WoW Account nach nun 5 jahren aktives spielen gekündigt und will nun AION als neues hoffnungs MMOG spielen. Ich will es garnicht mit WoW vergleichen weil dies schon eine falsche einstellung ist und jedes mmog ist anders.

Nun wollte ich fragen ob sich ein angucken wirklich lohnt. Meine Bereiche die für mich sehr sehr wichtig sind

-Gebiets Atmoshpäre (Design)

-Quest/Grind Verhalten

-Party Play ( Ich will richtige gruppen instanzen die ich nicht solon kann )

-ein ordentliches craft system

- PvP System ( Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten und PvP equip



Danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Elathar


----------



## nirvanager1 (7. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> -Gebiets Atmoshpäre (Design)
> 
> -Quest/Grind Verhalten
> 
> ...



Gebiete: sind echt schön gemacht aber nach ner zeit komm einem alles schon bekannt vor weils sich ab und an wiederholt

Quest/grind: am anfang hat man genug quests und mit geschick kann das auch ewig so bleiben aber am schnellsten geht das lvln mit Grinden, da die quests zu wenig exp geben, was aber durch kommenden patch behoben wird

Party: Ja es gibt  mit 16 rum ein Elite gebiet wo man viele quests hat und mit ner gruppe dann rein geht
Die erste Ini wirst du mit lvl 25 besuchen können

PvP: Da es ja Hauptschwerpunkt des Spieles ist, ist das PvP System sehr gut ausgefeilt
Es gibt sogenannte Abyss Punkte mit denen du Items kaufen kannst und je nachdem wie viele du gesammelt hast, spielgelt sich dein Rang wider...aber! sobald du ein Item für Abyss Punkte kaufts, verlierst du auch den gegenwärtigen rang, da die Abyss Punkte dann weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dh wieder neu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Craft: Es ist fast unmöglich 2 Berufe auf Max zu bekommen, da es einfach zu teuer wird und nicht gerade lohnenswert auf niedrigem lvl aber wenn man dann 1 beruf max lvl hat, wird man mit einen der besten items belohnt im spiel (musst nur wieder craften) xD

Hoffe konnte Fragen annähernd gut beantworten

MfG

Nirva


----------



## Elathar (7. November 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Gebiete: sind echt schön gemacht aber nach ner zeit komm einem alles schon bekannt vor weils sich ab und an wiederholt
> 
> Quest/grind: am anfang hat man genug quests und mit geschick kann das auch ewig so bleiben aber am schnellsten geht das lvln mit Grinden, da die quests zu wenig exp geben, was aber durch kommenden patch behoben wird
> 
> ...



ah super

und wie sieht es mit den angelegten gegenständen aus ?

werden die auch sofort am charackter angezeigt? oder so wie in vielen anderen mmog das man wenn man nen kopfteil anlegt es nicht sieht usw...

? also ist das equip system so wie in WoW oder aoc ?


----------



## fredolino (7. November 2009)

ja was du anziehst siehst du auch sofort ...

von 35 bis 40 kanns du  grinden  da gibts wenig  quests ... und du brauchst  jede menge ep ;(

aber es lohnt sich ich spiels sau gerne 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warsong (7. November 2009)

Jo man sieht die Items aber ich möcht hier doch ma noch was zu den ersten Fragen sagen was ich schon ein bischen anders seh als der Herr weiter ober .1.die sache mit der Umgebung-also schön stell ich mir anders vor und auch die Mobs da is jeder 20ste gelungen.2. uber das PVP system wissma doch noch garned ob es gut wird oder wie sich des überhaupt entwickelt.Aber alles in allem is es ausser wow wohl des einzige was lohnt.Momentan.


----------



## gerdmobach (7. November 2009)

Ich finds Klasse so wie es ist.
Grafik schön - Quest interessant (Wiederholungsquest auf 100 x begrenzt zum Grinden Perfekt gut EPs u. Kinah) - Berufe ja ok - Grinden (Framen) ohne ende - Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgewogen

*Nicht* mit WoW vergleichbar ... Aion ist mal was anderes


----------



## xerkxes (7. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> -Gebiets Atmoshpäre (Design)



Die Welt ist optisch recht ansprechend gestaltet aber von Zone zu Zone wiederholen sich die Themen. Manche NPC bringen durch ihre Optik und Geräusche eine sehr kindische Atmosphäre ins Spiel. Diesbezüglich würde ich dir Sichtung von Videos auf youtube empfehlen.



Elathar schrieb:


> -Quest/Grind Verhalten



Quests geben anfangs noch gut ep aber mit der Zeit wird das leveln immmer zäher. Ab Lv40 ist es unertragbar langwierig, bei dem Fortschritt habe ich Aion gequittet (Lv42 um genau zu sein). Die EP pro Quest wird allerdings erhöht.

Als Neueinsteiger wirst du beim Leveln einem Riesenproblem gegenüberstehen: Du wirst sehr oft von höherleveligeren Spielern vor allem im Abyss gegankt werden, weil der Rückstand durch nichts auszugleichen ist. Es ist gut möglich, dass Lv50 Charaktere dich wiederholt umhauen. Ein Levelunterschied wirkt sich in Aion extrem aus.



Elathar schrieb:


> -Party Play ( Ich will richtige gruppen instanzen die ich nicht solon kann )



Instanzen sind alleine nicht machbar wenn man sie in herausfordernden Levelbereichen betritt. Bestimmte Klassen können aber Instanzen wie Feuertempel (ab etwa Lv30) alleine clearen wenn sie entsprechend hoch im Level sind. Dabei kann durchaus etwas brauchbares für sie dropen. Ob das in den höherleveligeren Instanzen auch noch so ist, wo die Ausrüstung dann den Ausschlag geben könnte bleibt abzuwarten. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass später Ranger und Assassins durch die Instanzen stealthen und nur die Endbosse ohne Heilung und Tank umhauen können, da Heiltränke einen sehr geringen cd haben und Jäger geborene kiter sind.



Elathar schrieb:


> -ein ordentliches craft system



Das Handwerkssystem in Aion finde ich an sich nicht schlecht. Was mir dabei sauer aufstößt ist, dass man für einen Versuch bei sehr guten Gegenständen sehr, sehr viel farmen muss und dann durchaus nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis herauskommt oder auch gar nichts. Extremsport.



Elathar schrieb:


> - PvP System ( Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten und PvP equip)



In Aion bekommt man durch das töten von bestimmten NPC, Spielern oder Erledigung bestimmter Quests Abysspunkte. Es gibt mehrere Ränge, die man durch seinen Punktepool erreichen kann. Mit Abysspunkten kann man aber auch Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten kaufen. Die Kosten werden vom pool abgezogen und vermindern daher unter Umständen auch den Rang, den man sich dann wieder erfarmen muss. Auch hier Extremsport, bei dem Vielspieler alle Vorteile auf ihrer Seite haben.

Das Belohnungssystem bevorzugt in Aion Schadensklassen, da nach ausgeteiltem Schaden die Leistung beurteilt wird.

Das Kampfsystem selbst bietet bis auf die Tatsache des Flugkampfes nichts bahnbrechend neues. Melees habens im Flugkampf natürlich schwerer.


----------



## Berghammer71 (7. November 2009)

In der Summe mal kürzer zusammengefasst.

In allen Punkten wesentlich besser, einige Details kommen hier nicht so an über die man aber locker hinwegsehen kann kann wie der Shugo - Gähnwitz, jam jam, sind aber so wenige das es uninteressant ist.

Der wesentliche Nachteil - man muß wirklich fit bei Aion sein, gute WoW Gruppenspieler sind gerne gesehen.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Die ersten Inis liegen auf auf WoW-Classic Level, also Spannung ist garantiert.

Der größte Vorteil, sehr viele Oh-OHO Effekte die durch alle Levels fortwährend gehen.

Wie gesagt sehr lohnenwerts, aber man sollte sich nicht alles zu einfach vorstellen : )


----------



## Tharis84 (7. November 2009)

Instanzen sind schon ganz gut.Aber man muss dazu sagen das es,zumindest was ich jetzt erlebt habe,reine Grind Instanzen sind.
Also es ist nicht mit WoW vergleichbar.
Es kann sein das man 50 mal durch den Feuertempel rennt ohne einen einzigen Drop zu sehen.
Das droppen von Items ist hier reines Glück.

Ansonsten ist Aion sehr schön gemacht.Es gibt genug Berufe zwischen denen man wählen kann.
Auch das PVP im Abyss ab lvl 25 macht eine menge Spaß.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. November 2009)

Ich habe auch gerade mit Aion angefangen. Ganz kurz einige meiner Eindrücke, und was ich an MMORPG-Herkunft für Vergleiche mitbringe. 

Ich spielte WOW seit Release. Classic-WOW sehr intensiv, BC dann schon nur mehr mit halber Kraft, und LK nur mehr gelegentlich. Als LOTRO rauskam, begann ich auch damit und pendelte dann phasenweise zwischen LOTRO und WOW hin und her. Weihnachten letzten Jahres entdeckte ich WAR, und spielte es phasenweise relativ intensiv. So weit meine Herkunft. 

Jetzt also Aion. Ich habe mehrere Chars angetestet um das Spielgefühl mit ihnen zu erfahren. Daher ist auch mein höchster Char erst 13. Ich habe bislang aber nur die Elyios-Seite angeschaut, kann also zu den Asmodiern nichts sagen.  

Zuerst mal zur Grafik. Die ist, wenn man sie mit den genannten Spielen vergleicht, deutlich besser als WOW, aber auch besser als jene von WAR. Nur jene von LOTRO ist, wenn man dort auf höchster Stufe spielt, besser. Grafik ist für mich persönlich - ich bin ein Augengenussmensch - sehr wichtig, und da kann Aion bei mir auf jeden Fall punkten.  Vor allem gefallen mir die vielen Details die eigentlich für das Spiel nicht wirklich essenziell sind, ihm aber doch eine eigene Atmosphäre geben. Ein Beispiel dafür wäre im Handwerksviertel der Hauptstadt der Elyos - Sanctum - der  Kochbereich, wo Spiegeleier in der Pfanne brutzeln, Karotten geschnitten werden , Feuer im Herd lodert usf. Und ähnlich auch bei den andere Handwerksberufen. Das ist an sich nicht nötig (bei WOW minimalistisch auf ein bisschen Händereiben, Phiolen schwenken etc. reduziert, bei WAR gibt es überhaupt keine Handwerksanimation, LOTRO hat etwas ähnliches wie AION), aber es gibt dem Spiel für mich ein gewisses Extra. Solche schönen Details ziehen sich durch das ganze Spiel (was, wie gesagt, bei mir erst der Bereich bis Level 13 ist).  Schöne Animationen auch bei der Ausübung der Kampffertigkeiten. Die haben unleugbar einen fernöstlichen Touch, aber warum nicht? Ist eine Abwechslung zu dem Pseudorealismus von WAR und LOTRO, und ausgefeilter und detaillierter als bei WOW.  

Was ich eher auf Grund des vielen Geredes in Foren nicht erwartete, waren die Quests bzw. die Storyline. Manche behaupten ja, es gäbe keine guten Quests, nur stumpfes Grinden, das bestenfalls in Grind-Quests verpackt. Ich zähle zu jenen, die Questtexte gerne in Ruhe durchlesen. Und siehe da: im Rahmen der Kampagnenquests gibt es doch nette Storylines die sich über mehrere Quests hinziehen. Generell sind die Questtexte gut formuliert. Ich sehe da wirklich keinerlei Unterschied zu den anderen von mir oben genannten Spielen. Vielleicht kommt das noch später, also in den höheren Levelbereichen, aber bislang ist die Behauptung die Story von Aion, über Quests erzählt, wäre stumpf, und alles nur Grinden, nach meiner Erfahrung einfach nur dummes Geschwätz. Man muss halt die Questtexte auch lesen, damit man weiß was für eine Geschichte erzählt wird. Aber Lesen ist ja bekanntlich eine aussterbende Kunst ...

Aion, las ich, ist also nur stumpfes Grinden. Tja, im Anfangsbereich im dem ich mich bewege nicht mehr als in WOW und - Quel Surprise! - in LOTRO. Bei LOTRO ist der Grind nämlich nicht nur, so wie bei allen MMORPGs, in Quests verpackt, sondern auch nun wirklich stumpf über das sogenannte Buch der Taten abzuarbeiten, und zwar in ungleich höherem Ausmaß als bei Aion (über das Buch der Taten werden Charakterverstärkungen freigeschaltet, also macht man sich auf und tötet 120 Sumpfschnecken ... je höher man im Level aufsteigt, desto mehr Monster muss man grinden um eine Freischaltung zu erreichen, da hängt man Stunden und ganze Abende daran fest). Am wenigsten Grinden hat da wohl WAR, da man dort nicht nur über Quests (mit dem üblichen "töte 20 Wölfe", "töte 15 Geister", "töte  15 xyz"), sondern auch über die Scenarien und das PVP-System levelt. 

Das mag sich, den Berichten zufolge, für die höheren Levelbereich noch ändern, aber in der Hinsicht hoffe ich, dass NCSoft danoch etwas bringen wird, und ich, wenn ich denn so weit bin, auch hier genügend Quests finde. Und das bringt mich zu einem wichtigen Punkt, das Endspiel. Das wichtigste bei Aion, habe ich festgestellt, ist folgendes: das Endspiel beginnt nicht mit dem Max-Level, sondern jetzt. Das Endspiel, das sollte doch der Spielspaß sein den man hat, maximaler Spielspaß ist maximale Teilnahme am Endspiel. Ich las von Spielern die sich in relativ kurzer Zeit ihre Chars hochgrindeten, und nun Aion enttäuscht zur Seit werfen. Selber schuld, kann ich da nur sagen. Man kann schon mit Level 1 im eigenen persönlichen Endspiel sein. Und wer das nicht schafft, der wird auch auf dem Max-Level dort aller Voraussicht nach nicht ankommen. 

Aion erinnert mich vom Spielgefühl her an meinen ersten Char bei WOW. Damals war WOW - das wird jeder bestätigen, der auch gleich nach Release damit begonnen hat - nämlich bei weitem nicht so weichgespült wie heute. Ich weiß noch, mein erstes Mount mit Level 40 konnte ich mir nicht gleich kaufen, denn trotz großer Sparsamkeit fehlten mir einige Goldstücke dafür (das kostete damals mit Reitskill noch an die 100 Gold, mit PVP- und Rufrang gab's Rabatt ... hm ... 20% oder so). Und das bedeutete, ich musste mir das Gold zusammenfarmen (farmen: auch nur ein anderes Wort für grinden). Ärger noch war's mit dem ersten epischen Mount, da war ich schon eine hübsche Weile 60 (damals Max-Level) ehe ich genügend Gold zusammenhatte. Aber die Mounts bedeuten etwas, und die Nachricht man hätte sich nun endlich das Mount leisten können im Gildenchannel löste eine Welle von Gratulationen aus. Bei Aion habe ich jetzt wieder das Gefühl das Geld - bei Aion Kinah - einen Wert hat, etwas besonderes ist, auf das man schauen muss, und wo man sich gut überlegen sollte wofür man es ausgibt. Mir gefällt das. 

WOW, bei der Gelegenheit gesagt, hat viele Spieler wesentlich geprägt. Zwar klagen viele, es wäre WOW langweilig geworden und sie würden gerne etwas anderes spielen. Aber wenn sie dann wirklich ein MMORPG spielen, dass in dieser oder jener Sache eigene Wege geht, also WOW recht unähnlich ist, ist es auch wieder nicht recht. Mir kommt oft vor, die Leute wollen dann doch WOW spielen, nur soll es WOW sein ohne dass darin WOW zu erkennen ist  ... ein Oxymoron, eine Quadratur des Kreises, die nicht zu erfüllen ist.  So wird geklagt es wäre das Leveln so zäh bei Aion. Was, bitte, ist daran schlimm? Oder vielmehr: das ist nur schlimm, wenn man meint es wäre Aion wie WOW wo das Spiel erst so richtig mit Max-Level beginnt. Also muss man so schnell wie möglich zu diesem himmlischen Zustand, also ist der Weg dahin, das Questen und Leveln, nur lästige Bürde. Bei WOW war es möglich in 28 Stunden und  28 Minuten von 1 auf 70 zu leveln und nun, da das Max-Level 80 ist, kann man sogar unter den richtigen Voraussetzungen (Wirb-einen-Freund-Aktion) einen Char innerhalb von Minuten 60 Level, nun, nicht leveln, sondern verschenken, wie ich im WOW-Forum unlängst las. Das geht bei Aion nicht. Hier fährt man imo am besten, wenn der Weg in Richtung Max-Level das Ziel ist, und das Max-Level nur die unvermeidlichen Folge des Zieles, also des Weges dahin.

Ich kann Dir also nur raten: spiele Aion jetzt, und nicht erst auf dem Max-Level, habe jetzt deinen Spaß daran, und nicht erst auf dem Max-Level. Streiche WOW, und was dort ging, was man dort so einfach und leicht erhielt (manche nennen es ja "in eine hintere Körperöffnung geblasen erhalten"), und spiele wirklich Aion. Aion ist nicht WOW. Es ist ein Spiel aus dem MMORPG-Bereich, also gibt es natürlich Ähnlichkeiten. Dennoch ist es eine eigene Welt mir ihren eigenen Gesetzlichkeiten. Akzeptiere diese ohne innerlich ständig zu WOW rüber zu schielen, dann wird Dir das Spiel auch gefallen. Es hat meiner Meinung nach Zauber, ganz ähnlich wie ich ihn bei WOW empfand als ich vor Jahren zum ersten Mal mit dem Greifen von Stormwind nach Westfal flog. Viel Spaß bei Aion! Man sieht sich, als Freund oder Feind!


----------



## Kalikas (7. November 2009)

Zu den Items, da muss ich sagen richtig geil,selbst am Anfang des Spiels sieht man schon vernünftig aus. Nachher kannst du Klamotten färben und die Moddels von anderen Rüssis auf deine kopieren( Aussehn ändern aber Stats bleiben so)

Sieht echt nice aus, wenn ich so an wow denke da sieht man ne lange Zeit ziemlich billig aus( ausser die Powerranger Sets).

Geil ist auch wenn man bestimmte Amulette hat, leuchten die und wenn du castes verstäkrt sich das Amulett in den es mehr leuchtet.

Ich finde auch die Sprachausgabe geil wenn du zauberst, vorallen als männlicher Asmo mit stimme Hart.

Ach ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben.


----------



## Pringel (7. November 2009)

Kann da meinem Vorredner einfach nur zustimmen!!! Ich glaube er hat es einfach auf den Punkt gebracht!!!

mfg


----------



## OldboyX (7. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> WOW, bei der Gelegenheit gesagt, hat viele Spieler wesentlich geprägt. Zwar klagen viele, es wäre WOW langweilig geworden und sie würden gerne etwas anderes spielen. Aber wenn sie dann wirklich ein MMORPG spielen, dass in dieser oder jener Sache eigene Wege geht, also WOW recht unähnlich ist, ist es auch wieder nicht recht. Mir kommt oft vor, die Leute wollen dann doch WOW spielen, nur soll es WOW sein ohne dass darin WOW zu erkennen ist  ... ein Oxymoron, eine Quadratur des Kreises, die nicht zu erfüllen ist.  So wird geklagt es wäre das Leveln so zäh bei Aion. Was, bitte, ist daran schlimm? Oder vielmehr: das ist nur schlimm, wenn man meint es wäre Aion wie WOW wo das Spiel erst so richtig mit Max-Level beginnt. Also muss man so schnell wie möglich zu diesem himmlischen Zustand, also ist der Weg dahin, das Questen und Leveln, nur lästige Bürde. Bei WOW war es möglich in 28 Stunden und  28 Minuten von 1 auf 70 zu leveln und nun, da das Max-Level 80 ist, kann man sogar unter den richtigen Voraussetzungen (Wirb-einen-Freund-Aktion) einen Char innerhalb von Minuten 60 Level, nun, nicht leveln, sondern verschenken, wie ich im WOW-Forum unlängst las. Das geht bei Aion nicht. Hier fährt man imo am besten, wenn der Weg in Richtung Max-Level das Ziel ist, und das Max-Level nur die unvermeidlichen Folge des Zieles, also des Weges dahin.



Sehr schön gesagt. Zugegebenermaßen ertappe ich mich selbst dabei, wie ich von manchen Dingen genervt bin, nur weil sie nicht WoW-like sind, obwohl ich mir in WoW immer gewünscht hätte, es wäre etwas schwerer. So geht das leveln manchmal wirklich zäh, aber das hat riesige Vorteile, da es kein leichtfertiges rerollen geben wird:

- Fraktionsbalance wird nicht so leicht gekippt, da man nicht mir nichts dir nichts von 50er Asmo auf 50er Elyos wechseln kann

- man hat einen Ruf zu verteidigen und zu verlieren

- sollte dank eines Patches mal eine bestimmte Klasse "zu stark" werden, wird nicht jeder diese schnell spielen können (fotm hochspielen wie in WOW wird schwierig)


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen WoW Account nach nun 5 jahren aktives spielen gekündigt und will nun AION als neues hoffnungs MMOG spielen. Ich will es garnicht mit WoW vergleichen weil dies schon eine falsche einstellung ist und jedes mmog ist anders.
> 
> Nun wollte ich fragen ob sich ein angucken wirklich lohnt. Meine Bereiche die für mich sehr sehr wichtig sind
> 
> ...



Also, von den Gebieten her muss man halt sagen, daß sie zwar teilweise recht atmosphärisch sind, aber leider meist nicht so weitläufig wie z.b. in Wow. Erinnert eher an Age of Conan finde ich.
Die Quests sind Einheitsbrei, nichts weltbewegendes und leider ab Level 20 von der Menge her nicht ausreichend. Man hat zwar noch welche, aber meist lohnen sie sich nicht, wenn man möglichst schnell nach oben will. Die meisten geben zu wenig XP. Also hier reicht es bisher nicht annährend von der Menge und auch von der Qualität an Wow heran.

Das Crafting-System würde ich bisher als sehr gut bezeichnen. Von den Instanzen her kann ich es noch nicht beurteilen und vom PvP eben so wenig. Gerade bei letzteren setze ich große Hoffnungen in Aion. Denn was PvE betrifft gibt es bisher klar besseres. Soweit mein Eindruck bisher mit Level 20.


----------



## Nàrdinel (7. November 2009)

Zuerst mal: Boccanegra, Daumen hoch zu deinem Beitrag. War sehr angenehm zu lesen und ich stimme dir zu 100% zu.

Ich bin jetzt lvl 35 (Asmo, Beschwörer) und es macht mir sehr viel Spaß! Wie Bocca schon sagte, man darf nicht den Fehler machen und ständig nach lvl 50 schielen, denn sonst wird man schnell ungeduldig.
Da schon vieles genannt wurde schreibe ich nur kurz was mir positiv auffällt und was negativ:

+ Die Grafik ist sehr schön, die Chars eine Augenweide
+ Die Charaktererstellung ist so vielfältig wie ich es noch nie gesehen habe (von hochgewachsener Elfe bis pummeliger Zwerg)
+ Speziell beim Beschwörer: Die Elementare haben mehrere Stufen und "wachsen" somit mit dem Char. Ich könnte jedesmal heulen vor Freude wenn ich ein neues bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
+ Das Kampfsystem mit den Kombinationen finde ich auch sehr gut, man muss darauf achten was man macht
+ Jede Klasse hat ihre Berechtigung und ihre Aufgabe. Es ist keine wirklich gut ersetzbar durch eine andere
+ Die Items die man beim craften herstellen kann, sind oft besser als alles was man sonst findet
+ In WoW hasste ich das PvP, in Aion liebe ich es! Es macht einfach Spaß mit einer kleinen Gruppe durch den Abyss zu rennen oder durch die Rifts zu gehen
ich könnte noch einiges mehr aufzählen aber das ist das wichtigste

- Alles kostet sehr viel Kinah. Das es nicht so billig ist, finde ich gut aber z.B. die Rezzkosten sind unnötig hoch
- Die Qs geben eindeutig zu wenig EXP aber das wird ja in kommenden Patches behoben
- Die Loottables in den Instanzen müssen noch verbessert werden. Wenn von 10 Runs 8x nichts beim Endboss droppt ist das etwas frustrierend. Aber auch das soll ja geändert werden.

Du siehst, meine persönlichen negativen Punkte werden bereits eh angegangen. Wie sich das Endspiel dann wirklich gestaltet kann man atm noch nicht absehen, dafür sind noch zu wenig lvl 50.
Mein Tipp noch: Mach nicht den Fehler zuviel allein im Abyss rumzuhängen und allgemein das PvP als 1 vs 1 zu betrachten. Aion ist definitiv auf Gruppe ausgelegt, sowohl beim leveln (bei den meißten Kampagnenqs braucht man eine) als auch im PvP.

Genieß es, lass dir Zeit und leg den Erfolgsdruck ab den ich persönlich bei WoW am Ende oft bemerkt habe. Auch Items sind nicht das wichtigste (zumindest bisher nicht) sondern der persönliche Skill.

Auf dann, vielleicht sieht man sich... Auf Votan allerdings dann als Feinde, da die Asmo-Erstellung dort gesperrt ist um die Balance zu wahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (7. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ganz kurz einige meiner Eindrücke...



xD ganz kurz wa?

Stimme dir aber vollkommen zu!

Ich selber verurteile den Vergleich mit WOW auch immer wieder. 
Aber jedesmal wenn ein neues ernstzunehmendes MMORPG auf den Markt
kommt wird es leider mit dem MMO-OPA verglichen...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. November 2009)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Instanzen sind schon ganz gut.Aber man muss dazu sagen das es,zumindest was ich jetzt erlebt habe,reine Grind Instanzen sind.
> Also es ist nicht mit WoW vergleichbar.


Muss ich ja nicht verstehen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Instanzen sind immer und in jedem Game reines grinding



Tharis84 schrieb:


> Es kann sein das man 50 mal durch den Feuertempel rennt ohne einen einzigen Drop zu sehen.
> Das droppen von Items ist hier reines Glück.


Jo, das stimmt schon, die dropchance wird aber mit dem nächsten patch bei bossen erhöht.
Ich finde dass immo nicht besonders schlimm, da man sich dann nochmal mehr freut wenn dochmal etwas für einen dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (7. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Geil ist auch wenn man bestimmte Amulette hat, leuchten die und wenn du castes verstäkrt sich das Amulett in den es mehr leuchtet.



Was für Amulette? Klär mich auf? *will auch haben*

AT: Was ich auch noch sehr gut finde, ist, dass man sich auch mal wieder über grüne Gegenstände freut. Man muss sich jedes einzelne Teil erarbeiten und bekommt es nicht einfach hinterhergeschmissen. Ausserdem ist der Unterschied zwischen weiß<grün<blau<orang gar nicht so groß, dass ein Charakter, der nur grün equipt ist keine Chance gegen einen blauen Char hätte.


----------



## xerkxes (7. November 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist der Unterschied zwischen weiß<grün<blau<orang gar nicht so groß, dass ein Charakter, der nur grün equipt ist keine Chance gegen einen blauen Char hätte.



Der war gut...  lass zwei gleiche Klassen für einen Test antreten und nicht einen grünen Zauberer gegen den Rest der Welt. Schon der eine zusätzliche Manastein-Slot alleine pro Ausrüstungsteil macht eine Menge aus.


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2009)

Aion punktet in vielen nebensächlichen Dingen..

am ende kommst aber eh zu WoW zurück ^^


----------



## Boccanegra (8. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Aion punktet in vielen nebensächlichen Dingen..
> 
> am ende kommst aber eh zu WoW zurück ^^


Was dem einen eine Nebensache ist, ist dem anderen wichtig und umgekehrt. Für mich punktet Aion bisher genau bei den richtigen und mir wichtigen Dingen. Neugierig bin ich schon auf das PVP, und wie sich das im Vergleich mit WAR darstellt.


----------



## flogo (8. November 2009)

...wir sehen uns in 2 Wochen in WoW wieder. War auch so naiv und hatte auf AION gehofft.... aber naja.... einfach nur billig, billig, billig. Schade!


----------



## Boccanegra (8. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> ...wir sehen uns in 2 Wochen in WoW wieder. War auch so naiv und hatte auf AION gehofft.... aber naja.... einfach nur billig, billig, billig. Schade!


Ach, Quatsch. Wie oben geschrieben: ich spielte WOW seit Release, also seit Februar 2005, und in den ersten 3 Jahren "hardcore", sprich 4-5 Raidabende pro Woche. Aber WOW ist für uns, die wir von Anfang an dabei waren - die meisten, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, die heute so vehement pro WOW auftreten, sind frühestens mit BC dazu kommen - einfach alt geworden. Es war für uns ein großartiges Spiel, und ich bin bestimmt niemand, der heute auf WOW - zumindest nicht auf das WOW Classic, LK ist ein anderes Ding - schimpft. Es war großartig. Aber das Spiel ist, wie gesagt, alt geworden, der Kern der Grafik-Engine geht ja auch schon flott auf sein erstes Jahrzehnt zu, und das sieht man ihm an; von anderen Dingen, wie zb. der Verwurstung der ursprünglichen Warcraft-Lore im Dienste des Massengeschmacks mal ganz abgesehen. Aber, wie gesagt, ich will nicht den Stab über jenem Spiel brechen, dem ich großartige Erlebnisse verdanke. 

Es geht um das Feeling, das ein Spiel geben kann. Es geht darum, ob man fähig ist, die Spielmechanik von WOW ad acta zu legen und bereit ist einfach mal was Neues zu spielen. Jene, die am lautesten schreien "wir sehen uns wieder bei WOW, weil Aion, ich hab's probiert, aber ist nicht das Wahre, und darum bin ich auch wieder bei WOW", sagen doch imo nur: sie wollten Aion spielen als wäre es WOW. Aber Aion ist Aion, und nicht WOW, und so sind sie enttäuscht und kehren zu dem zurück, das sich so spielt wie WOW. Und das ist WOW.  Wem das, die ganze Mechanik von WOW,  immer noch gefällt, der sollte dort bleiben, denn der wird mit keinem anderen Spiel zufrieden sein. 

Ich für mein Teil habe bei Aion ein gutes Gefühl, es erinnert mich an die guten Zeiten in WOW, die ersten Monate, als es noch kein Buffed gab zum Nachschlagen wo denn dieses oder jenes sei, wo jeder Schritt ein Abenteuer war. Und eben so empfinde ich auch bei Aion. Ich entdecke eine neue Welt, hinter jeder Ecke ist etwas, das ich noch nicht kenne, die Pflanze etwa, auf die ich heute zu rannte um sie zu ernten ... konnte ich ahnen, dass das Mistvieh lebt und mich ernten wollte? :-) ... solche unerwarteten Überraschungen sind es, die mir Spaß machen. Und das kann mir WOW nicht mehr bieten. Selbst in neuen Gebieten habe ich dort mittlerweile ein beständiges Déjà-vu, das hat man so oder ganz ähnlich dort oder da schon gesehen, dieser Boss ist nach dem Modell von jenem gemacht, seine Fähigkeit sind von diesem oder jenem abgekupfert, und die Taktik ist jene, die wir bei diesem oder jenem schon anwendeten ... WOW ist mir und meiner WOW-Generation alt geworden, in Ehren ergraut. Es wurde Zeit Abschied zu nehmen und zu etwas anderem weiterzuziehen.

Aion ist ein feines Spiel für jene, die nicht meinen, ein jedes MMORPG müsse so sein und sich so spielen wie WOW. Und wer dennoch so meint, der soll bei WOW bleiben und damit zufrieden sein. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


----------



## tyrox09 (8. November 2009)

wenns nicht schon zu spät ist, rate ich dir:

lass die finger von diesem grinder game!
lächerlich was man für sein geld dort geboten bekommt.



flogo schrieb:


> ...wir sehen uns in 2 Wochen in WoW wieder. War auch so naiv und hatte auf AION gehofft.... aber naja.... einfach nur billig, billig, billig. Schade!



richtig!


----------



## Berghammer71 (8. November 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wenns nicht schon zu spät ist, rate ich dir:
> l




Ich finds gut wenn man sich lächerlich macht.

Lass die Finger von WoW, Billiggrafik, Noobspiel, Grinderquests und schlechte Community.

Glaubst Du andere könnten nicht so mit jeden Spiel argumentieren^^.


99 Prozent der Spieler die positives über AION schreiben haben jahrelange WoW Erfahrung von der ersten Stunde an^^


----------



## Krossfire (8. November 2009)

Er drückt es zwar hart aus aber hat Recht.

Ich bin auch einer derer die WoW schon in der Beta gespielt haben, bis vor 2 Monaten da war die Luft endgültig raus.

Setzte dann auf Aoin, habe alles menschenmögliche getan um an Infos zu kommen dazu Beta gespielt.

ABER

Jetzt ist der Punkt gekommen wo die negativen Seiten von Aoin deutlich die positiven übertreffen. Was am Ende heißt das Abo wird wohl erstmal auf Eis gelegt,
was aber nicht bedeutet back to Wow das kommt auf gar keinen Fall in Frage.

Aoin ist net schlecht aber nicht das was dazu taugt auf lange sicht fesselnd zu sein, dazu ist es zu eintönig.

Eins der größten Probleme der Support, den es nicht gibt, die Bots und Kinahverkäufer, welche  ja durch fehlenden Support sprich GM da sind.

Ich werde aber keinem Aoin ausreden, weil jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben dem einem gefällt dies dem anderem das.


----------



## alene85 (8. November 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut wenn man sich lächerlich macht.
> 
> Lass die Finger von WoW, Billiggrafik, Noobspiel, Grinderquests und schlechte Community.
> 
> ...



Ich habe zwar nicht von erster Stunde an WoW gespielt aber ich habe gut 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und es wurde einfach langweilig, und tot gepatcht !
Aion ist einfach um einiges besser bessere Grafik, richtige Story mit Zwischensequenzen etc. Mag sein das man länger braucht um voran zu kommen aber mir macht das wenig aus, und das mit dem Grinden mag sein das man noch sehr viel Grinden muss um voran zu kommen aber man muss bedenken das es erst richtig (mit patches etc.) für den westlichen Markt gemacht werden muss, das kommt noch einfach geduld haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zhorin (8. November 2009)

Hab auch lange WoW gesüielt und damals mit dem Release angefangen - so wie ich jetzt wieder mti Aion angefangen habe ...

Wie einige andere schon schrieben ist Aion eben kein WoW - und eben darum finde ich es auch so interessant - man kann etwas neues erleben und es fordert weitaus mehr.

*Gebiets Atmosphäre ( Design )*
Landschaft ist schön gestaltet ( Hdro ist da aber noch etwas besser ), die Kampanimationen und das Aussehen der Charaktere und Rüstungen und Waffen sind sehr sehr gut gelungen - Stoffkleidung weht im Wind und Plattenrüstung glänzt in der Sonne ), Wettereffekte sind auch sehr genial - wenn in Beluslan ein richtiger Schneesturm aufzieht sieht man kaum noch etwas und wenn man sich in der Nähe des Feuertempels herum treibt flimmert die Luft vor Hitze und Funken und Asche liegen in der Luft --- sowas trägt meines Erachtens viel zur Atmosphäre bei. Ein ganz grosser Pluspunkt sind auch die Ingame Videosequenzen.

*Quest/Grind Verhalten*
Mitlerweile bin ich 41 ( Beschwörer ) und Quests gibts genug - mein Questlog ist permanent überfüllt - allerdings häuft sich die Anzahl der Quests die man in Gruppen erledigen muss --- Leute die Solo leveln wollen sind hier dann net mehr gnaz so gut aufgehoben - aber wozu spielt man ein MMO wenn man net mit anderen zusammen spielen mag ?
Grinden ist hier nix schlimmes - wenn du 5 mal mit irgenwelchen Gruppen in ein Elitegebiet rennst um denen dabei zu helfen Quests zu erledigen dann grindest du automatisch mit --- ansonsten verbindet man das "Grinden" einfach  mit dem Farmen - egal ob nun Kinah, Leder oder Abysspunkte gefarmt werden. 
Das Leveln ist allerdings nicht mit WoW ( 40h auf 80 bla ) zu vergleichen - spielst du 4-5 h pro Tag kannst du in etwa alle 1-2 Tage ein Level machen wenn du um die 40 bist und dich nur auf das Leveln versteifst - allerdings empfehle ich sehr es langsam anzugehen und dir Zeit zu nehmen die Story zu verfolgen, deine Berufe zu skillen und Instanzen ausgiebig zu erforschen.

*Party Play *
Also die Instanzen werden immer besser finde ich - war das Nochsana Ausbildungslager noch eher ein Gruppenspiel-Tutorial - ist der Feuertempel schon nett gemacht aber schon kniffliger - kommt man dann erstmal in die Stahlharke ( das fliegende Piratenschiff ) oder Alquimas Labor ( beides 6 Mann INstanzen ) wird es schon weitaus anspruchsvoller und umfangreicher.
Für eine Anfängergruppe wirst du zum Beispiel in dem Mitteldeck der Stahlharke etwa 3h einplanen müssen mit Bossen die einem echt die Zähne zeigen können - später brauchst du dann so knapp unter 2h dafür. aber die Stahlharke besteht ja auch insgesamt 3 Teilen somit ist man mit dieser Instanz schon gut beschäftigt - bei einem Komplettclear gehen da schonmal 9-10 h drauf. Die Instanzen sind schön und stimmig gemacht und machen wirklich Spass. ( Kein Vergleich zu den rein-alles wegbomben-und-nach-15min-wider-raus WoW Instanzen )

Zudem gibt es noch die Festungsinstanzen ( sofern eine Festung deiner Fraktion gehört ) - dort kann man unter Zeitdruck ( Timer ) Mobs klatschen und sich Abysspunkte verdienen sowie Schatzkisten plündern --- jaja die Gier treibt einen da so manches mal in den Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PvP*
Das PvP ist sehr ansprechend gestaltet - hat mich das PvP in WoW nie begeistern können ( nicht balanced und dazu noch die OP Klassen ) - so ists in Aion gut ausbalanciert - jedoch nach einem Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip. Man ist nicht stark gegen alle Klassen Bsp: Assassinen sind mies gegen Plattenträger aber echt die Hölle für jeden Stoffie.
Festungsraids bringen ne Menge Fun ( soweit dein Rechner das schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder einfach mal allein oder in ner Gruppe Spieler der anderen Fraktion jagen - gerade hier soll ja im 50er Bereich dann auch noch mehr kommen - ich bin gespannt.
Die Mechanik mit den Rängen die man verliert wenn man sich für Punkte etwas kauft ist auch okay.


Das Crafting sei auch erwähnt - endlich mal kann man mit seinen Berufen was anfangen - die Ausrüstung die du dir selbst herstellen kannst ist immer gut und auch zu tragen - sie stellt gerade im Endgame mit das Beste dar was du im PVE bekommen kannst



Aion ist definitiv anders als das jetzige WoW - WoW ist für Casuals ausgelegt - man bekommt in kürzester Zeit alles nachgeworfen - kann sich mitlerweile Ingame Zubehör für reales Geld kaufen ( Pets ) - Content wird recycled und man geht sehr sehr sparsam mit neuen Bossmodellen und Mechaniken um - von den Ausrüstungen mal ganz zu schweigen denn jede Klasse sieht ja mitlerweile auch gleich aus - Individualisierung = 0.
Hier kann Aion für Spieler punkten denen das zum Hals heraus hängt - man muss lange farmen und craften für Equip und brauch echt mal Luck das auch was droppt für einen - abwechslungsreiche und umfangreiche Instanzen - extrem vielfältige Ausrüstungen die man remodeln kann und die echt eine Augenweide sind - man kann sich echt nen einzigartigen Char schaffen.


----------



## Geige (8. November 2009)

Finde es lustig, diejenigen die jetzt flamen wie eintönig Aion doch sei 
sind die selben, die jedes Wochenende die gleichen Raid Instanzen abfarmen, jeden
Tag die gleichen Dailys machen, jedes Jahr die gleichen Events machen!

Ich habe WoW ca 1 1/2  Jahre gespielt ich habe kurz vor WotLK aufgehört, da es nichtmehr
das spiel war, welches mich noch zu BC-Zeiten gefesselt hat, anspruchslose Instanzen, 
abartig schlechte Com., und furchtbare verschandelung der Warcraft Geschichte!

Aion bietet mir das, was ich in WAR gesucht hätte!
Cooles Open PvP(ganken oder gegankt werden, das ist hier noch die Frage!) , coole Instanze,
ne annehmbare, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gute Com.!


----------



## zhorin (8. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Finde es lustig, diejenigen die jetzt flamen wie eintönig Aion doch sei
> sind die selben, die jedes Wochenende die gleichen Raid Instanzen abfarmen, jeden
> Tag die gleichen Dailys machen, jedes Jahr die gleichen Events machen!




110%ig richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oceanus (8. November 2009)

Sehr lustig wie die ganzen Bobs hier rumposaunen wie einfach WoW sei, aber noch nie Algalon gesehen haben geschweige denn irgendwas in Richtung Tribute to Mad Skill etc in PDoK, einfach nur Fanboigerede. 

Ich muss auch sagen, du wirst von Aion mit ziemlicher Sicherheit enttäuscht werden, es ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß und mehr Timesink habe ich noch nie gesehen in einem P2P MMO.


----------



## Geige (8. November 2009)

Oh mein gott kleiner Fanboi (made my day!) bin ich dir auf die Füße getretten!?
Natürlich sind deine Instanzen in WoW immer noch genauso schwierig wie noch vor ca.
einem Jahr, was dachte ich mir da bloß wie konnte ich nur PDoK und Algalon vergessen, natürlich braucht
man dafür übermässigen Skill um dies wirklich imba schwierigen Instanzen zu Clearen, Classik Nax war *dagegen*
natürlich Dreck!


Ah du kannst also Hellsehen, oder woher weißt du ansonsten, das ihn Aion enttäuschen wird?
Classik WoW war Aion jetzt ziemlich ähnlich!


----------



## xerkxes (8. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Aion bietet mir das, was ich in WAR gesucht hätte!
> Cooles Open PvP(ganken oder gegankt werden, das ist hier noch die Frage!) , coole Instanze,
> ne annehmbare, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gute Com.!



Die Frage ist was Aion hat was WAR nicht hat? Flugkampf? Ok, das hat WAR nicht. 

In Aion kannst halt Festungen nur dann angreifen wenn NC das für richtig hält. Kein Überraschungseffekt, kein Krieg rund um die Uhr sondern eher sowas wie ein rundenbasiertes Turnier mit Wanderpokal. Und das alles immer in der gleichen Umgebung.

In Aion kann man dem Gegner auch keine Niederlage auf heimischem Boden, wie der Hauptstadt zufügen, nur in einer kleinen Gruppe durch einen Riss gehen und ganken bis es einen doch mal erwischt. Ich bin mir zudem ziemlich sicher, dass viele die Huhnmechanik aus WAR nachdem sie in Aion vom Highlevlern im Abyss gegankt wurden gar nicht mehr so schlecht finden... 

Was kann man in Aion noch machen? Achja, man kann sich PVP-Ausrüstung durch PVE holen. Nicht unbedingt ein Highlight oder? In WAR geht das zwar auch aber man kann sich den gegnerischen Blicken nicht komplett entziehen um erstmal so weit zu kommen. In Aion kann ich mich in Festungen teleportieren und gleich in den Instanzen verschwinden.

Man kann Artefakte kreisraiden wenn die Festungen einen Timer haben. Das wollten die Spieler in WAR ja eigentlich nicht oder irre ich mich?

Man kann sich in Aion komplett auf PVE auslegen was viele auch machen werden. Die siehst hin und wieder vielleicht mal auf dem Weg zur nächsten Instanz.

Man hat sehr wenige Klassen was die Komplexität aus den Kämpfen nimmt. Man kann eigentlich immer erahnen was der Gegner als nächstes machen wird. Bei so wenig Klassen ist es leicht ihre Fertigkeiten zu kennen und vorauszuahnen.

Der Sound? Warhammer hört sich nach Krieg an. Da ein Knall, dort ein Knall. In Aion sind die Sounds eine Mischung aus 70er Hong Kong Karatefilmen und Yu-Gi-Oh (oder wie das heißt). Selbst eine scharfe Waffe macht ein müdes "plonk". Kampfausrüstungen sehen in Aion meist sehr ungeeignet aus. So kleide ich eine Barbiepuppe und keinen Soldaten.


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Aion punktet in vielen nebensächlichen Dingen..
> 
> am ende kommst aber eh zu WoW zurück ^^


Ich bestimmt net.


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich für mein Teil habe bei Aion ein gutes Gefühl, es erinnert mich an die guten Zeiten in WOW, die ersten Monate, als es noch kein Buffed gab zum Nachschlagen wo denn dieses oder jenes sei, wo jeder Schritt ein Abenteuer war. Und eben so empfinde ich auch bei Aion. Ich entdecke eine neue Welt, hinter jeder Ecke ist etwas, das ich noch nicht kenne, die Pflanze etwa, auf die ich heute zu rannte um sie zu ernten ... konnte ich ahnen, dass das Mistvieh lebt und mich ernten wollte? :-) ... solche unerwarteten Überraschungen sind es, die mir Spaß machen. Und das kann mir WOW nicht mehr bieten. Selbst in neuen Gebieten habe ich dort mittlerweile ein beständiges Déjà-vu, das hat man so oder ganz ähnlich dort oder da schon gesehen, dieser Boss ist nach dem Modell von jenem gemacht, seine Fähigkeit sind von diesem oder jenem abgekupfert, und die Taktik ist jene, die wir bei diesem oder jenem schon anwendeten ... WOW ist mir und meiner WOW-Generation alt geworden, in Ehren ergraut. Es wurde Zeit Abschied zu nehmen und zu etwas anderem weiterzuziehen.
> 
> Aion ist ein feines Spiel für jene, die nicht meinen, ein jedes MMORPG müsse so sein und sich so spielen wie WOW. Und wer dennoch so meint, der soll bei WOW bleiben und damit zufrieden sein. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.



Mal ein dickes fettes* /sign* von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Set0 (8. November 2009)

Wieviele von euch haben jetzt eine negative Meinung von AION, und hatten davor aber diese Einstellung von wegen, WoW ist scheiße und AION wird es vom Thron schmeißen?
Dass AION nichts neues ist, war den vernünftigen unter uns schon lange klar. 
Du hast die ganzen alten Aspekte von den anderen Spielen, vermischt in einer japanischen Grafikauflage und dem ganzen noch Flügel verpasst. 

Ich selber hab es auch angespielt nur hatte ich von Anfang an die Einstellung, dass AION nichts wird. Mein Fehler war, dass ich dem ganzen dennoch ne Changse gegeben hab. 
Tja, nach 2 Tagen hat sich die Sachlage mir bewahrheitet und das Game flog wieder von der Festplatte.

Es ist jedem selbest überlassen, doch habe ich meinem Freundschaftskreis den Tipp gegeben, AION nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Geige (8. November 2009)

@Xerxes: 
Naja Aion hat das, was mir WAR vermiest hat nämlich eine einziges großes
PvP Gebiet zum Taktieren!
Die Schläche in WAR sind einfach nur Abartig und viel zu klein, ein Sieger einer Schlacht wird nie ermittelt, da der
laufweg zur Schalcht viel zu kurz war! 

Treffen wo es ihnen Weh tut?
In War konntest du auch nicht ins gegnerische Gebiet, auf dem Weg dorthin standen viel zu starke Wachen die einen One-Hiteten
nur Hauptstadtraiden geht und das tut mir als Spieler ehrlichgesagt kein bisschen weg, na und dann liegt meine
Hauptstadt halt in Trümern wenn intressierts, Gank Trupps in Aion dagegen tun sehr weh und man versucht sie schnellst möglichst zurückzudrängen!

Ganken gehört zu nem PvP Spiel einfach dazu, wer sich ganken lässt ist selber Schuld einfach mal
in der Legion anfragen, da hilft sicher jemand!


----------



## Eryas (8. November 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen, du wirst von Aion mit ziemlicher Sicherheit enttäuscht werden, es ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß und mehr Timesink habe ich noch nie gesehen in einem P2P MMO.



Lol, made my day xD
Und WoW ist zeitgemäßer als Aion? Is klar...
Und in Aion sind die Elite-Gebiete auch schon locker auf dem Niveau von Hero-Instanzen. Ach ja, guck mal im WoW-Forum, wie viele da sagen, WoW wäre zu leicht...

Nur mal so als Frage an alle WoWler, die sagen, Aion sei ein Grindspiel:
Was macht man in WoW denn anderes? Man rennt jede Woche in Irgendwelche Instanzen und Schlachtzüge, um noch bessere imba Gegenstände mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 10% zu bekommen, die restlichen Drops braucht man ja eh nicht. Ist das etwa kein grinden? Und beschwert sich da irgendwer so heftig drüber, wie ihr euch über Aion beschwert?

mfg
Eryas


----------



## flogo (8. November 2009)

.


----------



## Slarianox (8. November 2009)

Ich spiele aion seit de. 7. oktober also gut en monat nd bin jetz 32er gladi, also schildere mal meine erfahrungen:
Ich find die Grafik von aion echt gelungen, ist ja auch von Crysis, sprich Cryengine 1
Die welt ist nett Designt aber etwas Eintönig, die Elyos immer friede freude eierkuchen mit grünen wiesen Wald und schönen bergen, die Asmodier haben da eher Alaska als Lvl gebiet, dauereis frost oder Halt wüstengebiet (ok das passt ned zu alaska ^^) Aber mir gefällt es da die gebiete zur story passen
Das Pvp ist der hammer allerdings im aleingang unmöglich geniessbar da man ein opfer ist egal welches lvl man hat gegen eine grp no go.
Die instanzen sind nett Designt und recht Anspruchsvoll auch was Bosse angeht.
Das Lvln find ich eben das Berauschende an AIon, sry der wow vergleich jetzt, in wow war bei mri so schnell die Luft raus da für mich der Weg das Ziel ist, was macht man mit lvl 80? ini ini pvp ini ini, lvln heisst abwechsling, aufgaben erledigen neue gebiete kennenlernen mit Mitspielern bösewichter Erledigen. Desswegen finde ich genau das ewiglange lvln das Berauschendste an Aion, aber jeder soll seine sicht haben.

Mein Fazit ist, Wow ist nicht besser als Aion aber Aion ist auch nicht besser als wow, so könnte man das jetzt auch mti WAR AoC oder HdrO bringen, jedes Game hat seinen schwerpunkt,und wem das gefällt wird es zocken ganz egal was andere meinen.
Naja so far Slari^^


----------



## robsenq (8. November 2009)

noch ein kleiner zusatz zum Gruppenspiel:

leider lohnt es sich mehr alleine zu Grinden, als in der Gruppe den Feuertempel (30-37er ini) komplett zu cleanen. Liegt zum großenteil daran, dass wenn es innerhalb der grp einen zugroßen lvl unterschied gibt, die ep rasannt runter gehen. Aber das soll definitiv im nächsten Patch gefixt werden.


----------



## Geige (8. November 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Ich find die Grafik von aion echt gelungen, ist ja auch von Crysis, sprich Cryengine 1



Wah falsch!
Ansosnten ahst du Recht jedoch ist es wie du sagtest die Cry-1-Engine, mit 
welcher keineswegs Crysis daherkommt sondern, Far Cry 1!


----------



## Skyler93 (8. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wah falsch!
> Ansosnten ahst du Recht jedoch ist es wie du sagtest die Cry-1-Engine, mit
> welcher keineswegs Crysis daherkommt sondern, Far Cry 1!



wie geil wer aion wens flüssig (natürlich geht das nicht) auf Crysis-crysis wars, oder das kommende Crysis 2 Grafik gehen würde-.-
das wer ja +üüübelst geil =) aber bin auch zufrieden so, schaut alles schön aus, aber an crysis kommts einfach nicht ran (keine Chance) grafik her =)


----------



## Avek (8. November 2009)

Instanzen kannst du nicht solo machen.

Beispiel:

Nochsana: 25-28 ini (danach nichtmehr betretabr)
Also nur mit dem lvl mit dem du dort auch leveln kannst!

Avek


----------



## Zafric (8. November 2009)

Ich frag mich, warum eigentlich immer noch Leute sich hier tummeln, die das Spiel nicht leiden können. Seit ich z.b. aufgehört habe mit WoW, habe ich net ein einziges mal mehr im WoW Forum nachgelesen, oder mich gar bemerkbar mit unqualifiziertem Flame àla "Euer Spiel suckt, ihr werdets noch sehen" gemacht.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich dann doch häufig nen Grinsen im Gesicht habe, wenn ich lese, dass Leute das Spiel gekauft haben und nach 2 Tagen bemerkten, dass sies garnet spielen wollen. Das nenn ich persönlich mal Finanz-Fail und Kombination mit einem Informations-Beschaffungs-Fail. Aber man kann ja net erwarten, dass die Leute vorher schauen, was sie da kaufen, oder gar 5 Euro investieren, um an allen BetaEvents teilzunehmen. Das ist zu viel verlangt, deswegen wird dann fleissig hier geheult, wie kacke das Spiel doch sei, weil man selbst nichts mit anfangen kann.

Bin übrigens auch ein WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde. Habe auch beide Addons gespielt und jedesmal festgestellt, dass es mir immer weniger Spaß macht. Habe LotRo gezockt, aber da fehlte mir die Dynamik und besonders nen ausgereifteres PvP. WAR hab ich auch gezockt, sogar was intensiver, aber irgendwie hatte ich ständig das Gefühl, dass mir was fehlt, kanns garnet genau benennen, meine subjektive Meinung halt.

Aber natürlich bin ich jetzt es wieder ein "Fanboi".

Man sollte nur beachten, dass die positiven Berichte hier in der Regel qualifizierter und ausführlicher geschrieben sind, als die negativen, was für mich auch Rückschlüsse auf den Poster zulässt.

Ich schliesse mich an, dass man AION definitiv eine "Changse" (<- Mein Favorit des Tages) geben sollte, aber man vielleicht vorher noch Ingame Videos schaut und sich vielleicht in Foren mal erkundigt, die nur für Aion ausgelegt sind und die Community nicht zu großen Teilen aus WoW-lern besteht.


----------



## De Gaudi (8. November 2009)

So,ich hab Aion auch schon mal bei nem Kumpel angezockt um zu testen. Ich finde,es ist für alle Vanilla-Wow spieler das Perfekte spiel. *Steht drauf und wirds selber zocken*


----------



## Eryas (8. November 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum eigentlich immer noch Leute sich hier tummeln, die das Spiel nicht leiden können. Seit ich z.b. aufgehört habe mit WoW, habe ich net ein einziges mal mehr im WoW Forum nachgelesen, oder mich gar bemerkbar mit unqualifiziertem Flame àla "Euer Spiel suckt, ihr werdets noch sehen" gemacht.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich dann doch häufig nen Grinsen im Gesicht habe, wenn ich lese, dass Leute das Spiel gekauft haben und nach 2 Tagen bemerkten, dass sies garnet spielen wollen. Das nenn ich persönlich mal Finanz-Fail und Kombination mit einem Informations-Beschaffungs-Fail. Aber man kann ja net erwarten, dass die Leute vorher schauen, was sie da kaufen, oder gar 5 Euro investieren, um an allen BetaEvents teilzunehmen. Das ist zu viel verlangt, deswegen wird dann fleissig hier geheult, wie kacke das Spiel doch sei, weil man selbst nichts mit anfangen kann.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur zu sagen: /sign

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Elathar (8. November 2009)

Danke an alle konstruktiven Antworten... Ich werde mir nun morgen AION Kaufen und anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich wird auch nichts mehr abhalten und geschweige denn wieder zurück zu WoW...... 

Ich habe WoW nun 5 Jahre lang gespielt und immer wieder aufgehört weil ich dachte es ändert sich was.... aber nunja is immer das gleiche... neuer patch 2 wochen try dann clear und dann wieder warten... zumal einfach das gesamte Spiel nach 5 Jahren langweilig wird..... egal was da noch kommt.... Und alle Klasse habe ich auch shcon hochgelevelt,,,,,,, usw.... Und AION Gefällt mir nun laut Videos,Buffedshow etc. ganz gut und ich freue mich auf morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elathar (8. November 2009)

zhorin schrieb:


> Hab auch lange WoW gesüielt und damals mit dem Release angefangen - so wie ich jetzt wieder mti Aion angefangen habe ...
> 
> Wie einige andere schon schrieben ist Aion eben kein WoW - und eben darum finde ich es auch so interessant - man kann etwas neues erleben und es fordert weitaus mehr.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW ist für mich einfach nach 5 Jahren "ALT" geworden.. auch wenn es nun bald neue rassen gibt... bleibt es einfach für mich alt... ist ja auch logisch.. wenn ich 10 jahre aion spiele wird es für mich auch irgendwann langweilig.. ist ja auch logisch...

aber ich will hauptsächlig pvp machen und nun ein neues spiel sehen für abends 2-3 st 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ich bei wow nun genug 80er habe und den aktuellen content clear brauch ich was neues.... einfach ein neues spiel.. etwas anderes. und nun kommt nurnoch aion in frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (8. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> aber ich will hauptsächlig pvp machen und nun ein neues spiel sehen für abends 2-3 st
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abends 2-3 Stunden? Na dann viel Spaß in Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (8. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Abends 2-3 Stunden? Na dann viel Spaß in Aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso, weil er dann sehr lange brauchen wird bis 50?

Aion fängt nicht erst mit maxlevel an, das tut kein MMO, nur wird es seit WoW immer so propagiert.


----------



## xerkxes (8. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wieso, weil er dann sehr lange brauchen wird bis 50?
> 
> Aion fängt nicht erst mit maxlevel an, das tut kein MMO, nur wird es seit WoW immer so propagiert.



Gerade in Aion schon weil er den 50ern im PVP nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann und mit 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit durch den Rückstand immer Fargut sein wird. Aion ist nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler. Aber ich bin schon still...


----------



## Elathar (8. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Gerade in Aion schon weil er den 50ern im PVP nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann und mit 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit durch den Rückstand immer Fargut sein wird. Aion ist nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler. Aber ich bin schon still...



oO genau nur menschen die 10st am stück spielen können,dürfen aion spielen..... 

ich liebe solche aussagen.. ohne worte

wer sagt das ich jeden tag lvl up möchte oder sofort epic will oder etwas erreichen? ich will "LANGE" spielen und nicht gleich den endcontent sehen...


----------



## Zafric (8. November 2009)

Nujo schauen wa mal, was der Patch bringt. Sollte erheblich an der Quest-Ep gearbeitet werden, kann er auch einige Zeit dem Abyss aussem Weg gehen.

Edit:
Jo Elathar, mach dir da mal keinen Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Im Abyss wirste zwar oft vor dem Rechner sitzen und  in die geballte Faust beissen, aber denke das gehört ebenfalls dazu.


----------



## Elathar (8. November 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Nujo schauen wa mal, was der Patch bringt. Sollte erheblich an der Quest-Ep gearbeitet werden, kann er auch einige Zeit dem Abyss aussem Weg gehen.
> 
> Edit:
> Jo Elathar, mach dir da mal keinen Kopp
> ...



jop damit habe ich kein problem ^^ denn man wird auch mal high lvl und dann gilt " wie du mir so ich dir "   ich habe ein deja vu * strangle* *hust*

^^


----------



## OldboyX (8. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Gerade in Aion schon weil er den 50ern im PVP nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann und mit 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit durch den Rückstand immer Fargut sein wird. Aion ist nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler. Aber ich bin schon still...



Klar kann man den 50ern ausm Weg gehen und man kann jederzeit eine Rift-PVP Gruppe oder eine Abyss PVP Gruppe auf dem entsprechenden Level bilden. Natürlich wird die Gegenseite irgendwann entsprechendes entgegenstellen, doch das ist im Open-PVP immer so.

Zudem kann man gemütlich auch ohne in den Abyss zu gehen leveln. Das "Ganken" beim Leveln ist auf WoW-PVP-Servern viel schlimmer als alles was ich bisher in Aion erlebt habe (da Rifts ja auch entsprechende Grenzen setzen).


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Aion punktet in vielen nebensächlichen Dingen..
> 
> am ende kommst aber eh zu WoW zurück ^^



bin auch wieder bei WoW... wurde mir einfach zuviel gegrinde und im abyss wurd ich nur noch von high-lvls weggefetzt... vll mal wieder reinschaun wenn die quests dann mehr EP geben...^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. November 2009)

Ich frag mich immer wieso man sich aufregt, wenn man von nem highlevler umgehaun wird. Wenn man innerhalb von ein paar sekunden tot ist einfach aiondatabase und lachen, dass son highlervler dich umhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (8. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wieso man sich aufregt, wenn man von nem highlevler umgehaun wird. Wenn man innerhalb



Meist ist schon ein kleiner Anmarsch notwendig, und der auch ev. nervenaufreibend wenn man vorsichtig ist.
Regel Nr. 1 - gehe nie allein Abyss.

Ich habs auch versucht 2-3 Tage, dann PvE gelevelt - diese Möglichkeit vergessen viele schon wieder.

Eigentlich ist es gut so wie es ist, um auf 50 zu kommen sollte man auch mal Spielpause machen fürs RL anstatt nach
Hilfen zu rufen. Hört sich immer so an wie, keine Zeit zum spielen - god mode pls.

Die Levelvereinfachung war hoffentlich die erste und die letzte Vereinfachung - so wie jetzt, ist es schon recht spannend.


----------



## flogo (9. November 2009)

was macht WoW anders? - Die Welt von Warcraft "lebt", man "fühlt sich wohl und nicht allein"... AION dagegen... die Welt wirkt generisch, kalt, lieblos, tot, weckt keinerlei Erkundungsdrang und oft ist die Welt auch linear oder steif. -----> Zähes, langweiliges Spielgefühl.


----------



## tyrox09 (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> was macht WoW anders? - Die Welt von Warcraft "lebt", man "fühlt sich wohl und nicht allein"... AION dagegen... die Welt wirkt generisch, kalt, lieblos, tot, weckt keinerlei Erkundungsdrang und oft ist die Welt auch linear oder steif. -----> Zähes, langweiliges Spielgefühl.


haste sehr schön gesagt, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdamsApfel (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> was macht WoW anders? - Die Welt von Warcraft "lebt", man "fühlt sich wohl und nicht allein"... AION dagegen... die Welt wirkt generisch, kalt, lieblos, tot, weckt keinerlei Erkundungsdrang und oft ist die Welt auch linear oder steif. -----> Zähes, langweiliges Spielgefühl.



Ich spiele zwar noch Aktiv Aion und habe da Spaß drann,aber da hasst du vollkommen recht!
da hat mir sogar die Welt von WAR besser gefallen aber nagut ansonsten Spiele ich Aion sehr gerne und bei mir ist die Luft bei WoW raus.


----------



## tsurugu (9. November 2009)

> Gerade in Aion schon weil er den 50ern im PVP nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann und mit 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit durch den Rückstand immer Fargut sein wird. Aion ist nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler. Aber ich bin schon still...



@xerkxes: lol... 2-3 Stunden ist sowas von genug! Willst du den ganzen Tag vor dem PC hocken oder was?

@Boccanegra: Suuuuuper Text! Du schreibst mir aus der Seele, genau so geht's mir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (9. November 2009)

tsurugu schrieb:


> @xerkxes: lol... 2-3 Stunden ist sowas von genug! Willst du den ganzen Tag vor dem PC hocken oder was?



Für Aion wärs besser, zumindest wenn man konkurrenzfähig sein will (powershards, buffzeug, tränke, pve-tode, portale etc. wollen bezahlt werden). Bei einem Zeitfenster von 2-3 Stunden sieht man wohl auch nicht viele Festungen. Geht ja alles nach Terminplaner, wenn man nicht online ist wenn eine Festung gerade angreifbar ist hat man halt Pech. Ich für meinen Teil hocke nicht gerne den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner, daher hab ich Aion lieber gelassen. Aber ich hab ja gesagt, dass ich still bin...


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> was macht WoW anders? - Die Welt von Warcraft "lebt", man "fühlt sich wohl und nicht allein"... AION dagegen... die Welt wirkt generisch, kalt, lieblos, tot, weckt keinerlei Erkundungsdrang und oft ist die Welt auch linear oder steif. -----> Zähes, langweiliges Spielgefühl.



Hier hat die Welt von WoW sicher seine Stärken. Dennoch stimmt es nicht, das Aion kalt und generisch wirkt. Da gibt es andere MMOs, wo Deine Beschreibung zutrifft. Ich finde Aion hat gerade noch so die Kurve bekommen, was die Umgebung betrifft. Wenn man z.B. am Verteron Observatorium auf das Meer hinausschaut und die Sonne untergeht...das findest Du in WoW nirgends so. Übrigens auch ein Grund, warum ich nicht Asmo geworden bin. Die Landschaften dort sind schon eher gewöhnungsbedürftig.^^


----------



## La Saint (9. November 2009)

Das Kernproblem von Aion im direkten Vergleich zu WoW ist der geringe Content.

Das führt leider dazu, dass NC-Soft den vorhandenen Content strecken muß um die Leute beschäftigt zu halten. 

Punkt 1 dabei ist die langsame Levelgeschwindigkeit. Ab Mitte lvl 30 (von 50) braucht man bei den üblichen 2-3 Stunden täglich zuzüglich einem komplettenWochenende ca. 1 Woche pro Level. Wenn die Levelkurve so weitergeht wie bislang beobachtet, will ich garnicht wissen, wielange man von 49 auf 50 brauchen wird. Vermutlich einen Monat. NC-Soft steuert das über die magere XP beim Questen und Grinden.

Punkt 2: Ingame Features sind teuer. Was dazu führt, dass man Zeit mit Farmen verbringen muß, in der man lieber etwas anderes machen würde. Wieder eine Methode um die individuelle Spielzeit zu verlängern. Sterben kostet ca. 3-5% der XP der Levelstufe, in der man sich gerade befindet. Zwei Drittel der XP kann man für einen exorbitanten Preis wieder zurückkaufen. Man hat also nach einem Ingame-Tod die Wahl, entweder 1-2 Stunden lang die verlorene XP zurückzufarmen. Oder die gleiche Zeit für Geldverdienen aufzuwenden. Auf jeden Fall verliert man durch jeden Tod sagen wir einfach mal 2 Stunden Spielzeit. Nur um mal eine Zahl zu nennen. Mit lvl 30 kostet ein Tod ca. 15.000 Kinah. Eine erledigte Quest (Reise ans Ende der Welt und haue 20 Halbelite um) bringt so 2000 Kinah. Wobei Mob-Umhauen im Schnitt doppelt so lange dauert wie in WoW.

Punkt 3: Die Reisezeiten sind hoch. Die übliche Art und Weise sich fortzubewegen ist nämlich - zu Fuß. An Flugpunkten gibt es pro Region maximal 3, meistens nur 2. Und Fliegen kostet ernsthaft Geld. Mit lvl 30 zahle ich zwischen 1.500 und 2.500 Kinah pro Flug. Das ist der Gegenwert einer kompletten Quest. Teleport gibt es nur von Region zu Region oder zur Hauptstadt, und ist noch teurer.

Noch mal zu dem geringen Content. Twinken verbietet sich, es sei denn man hat einen Bot. Es gibt nämlich nur ein Startgebiet mit den immer gleichen Quests. Für alle Klassen. Rassen gibt es eh nicht. Spätestens nach dem zweiten Mal ödet das nur noch an. Die andere Fraktion zu wählen ist dabei auch nur bedingt hilfreich. Die Fraktionen unterscheiden sich nämlich nur durch ein paar Texturen und ein paar Namen. Die Abläufe, von den Quests bis zu den Szenarien, sind fast identisch. Ob ich mit Level 10 bei meinem Initiationsritus jetzt weiße oder schwarze Flügel bekomme, macht nun wirklich keinen Unterschied.

Übrigens, Bots scheinen geduldet zu sein. Sie sind weit verbreitet. Und sie machen den menschlichen Spielern stellenweise das Leben ernsthaft schwer. Es gibt Farmspots, an denen man keinen Questsmob mehr töten kann, da direkt nach dem Spawn sich 3 Bots darauf stürzen und ihn umhauen. Die laufen sekundengenau die Spawnpunkte ab. Bei Aion ist übrigens nicht ein Mob getagged, wenn man an ihm Schaden verursacht, sondern es bekommt derjenige den Kill und den Loot, der den "Killing blow" ausgeführt hat. Dadurch werden einem noch Mobs weggehauen, die man schon sicher glaubte und bei denen man die ganze Arbeit hatte. 

Wer also 8 verschiedene Startgebiete mit komplett unterschiedlichen Ambiente, Quests, Sounds und Musik gewohnt ist, Fraktionen kennt, die sich nicht nur in der Hautfarbe und ein paar Klauen an den Füßen unterscheiden (die bei den Mädels eh nicht mehr zu sehen sind, wenn sie ihre wüstentauglichen hochhackigen Stiefeletten anhaben), der wird sich bei Aion vielleicht etwas schwer tun.

Und ja, ich spiele Aion noch. Und ich werde es auch noch eine Zeitlang weiter tun. Nur um dem gut gemeinten Ratschlag zuvor zu kommen, das ich doch wieder nach WoW zurückkehren solle ^^. 
Man muß bei Aion nur wissen, warauf man sich einläßt. Aber dazu dient das Forum ja ^^.

cu
Lasaint.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem von Aion im direkten Vergleich zu WoW ist der geringe Content.
> 
> Das führt leider dazu, dass NC-Soft den vorhandenen Content strecken muß um die Leute beschäftigt zu halten.
> 
> ...



Du hast alles sehr gut beschrieben - genau so ist es!


----------



## OldboyX (9. November 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem von Aion im direkten Vergleich zu WoW ist der geringe Content.
> 
> Das führt leider dazu, dass NC-Soft den vorhandenen Content strecken muß um die Leute beschäftigt zu halten.
> 
> ...



Punkt 1 gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Doch hier muss man eben wissen worauf man sich einlässt. Langsames Leveln bringt auch einige Vorteile mit sich. Man hat ein völlig anderes Verhältnis zu seinem "Main", "rerollen" ist keine leichtfertige Entscheidung  ( vor allem unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Fraktionsbalance entscheidend) und "fotm hochspielen" geht auch nicht übers Wochenende mal eben. 

Punkt 2 ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Auf der einen Seite ist WoW viel zu einfach geworden und viele beschweren sich darüber (auch ich finde WoW vor allem im Solo und GruppenContent VIEL zu einfach. Nur noch Endgame-Raiden, wofür nicht jeder Zeit und Lust hat sowie high-rated Arena bieten "etwas" Herausforderung). Nun kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad über verschiedene Dinge anheben. Konsequenzen bei einem Tod sind ein solcher Faktor (den ich persönlich gut finde). Letztlich muss man in einem MMO auch Schwierigkeitsgrad schaffen, der es Spielern dennoch ermöglicht mit Beharrlichkeit an den Erfolg zu kommen (wer öfter stirbt muss halt "länger" farmen), ansonsten schließt man schnell viele Leute aus seinem MMO aus.

Prinzipiell jedoch ist es nicht so schlimm wie von dir beschrieben. Man verliert pro Tod 3% der XP des levels. 2% davon kann man zurückkaufen und 1% ist permanent weg. Doch das sind 10 Mobs oder so, kein allzu großer Verlust. Zum finanziellen Faktor sei gesagt, dass man zwar nicht "nebenbei genug Kinah für alles hat und obendrein auf 30 / 40 die Flügel nachgeschmissen bekommt", aber dennoch war ich noch nie pleite (bin 37 und hab Rütsungsschmieden auf 399). Es erinnert mich an WoW Classic, wo man im Unterschied zu WAR sein erstes Mount auch gezielt "erfarmen" musste (und sein erstes Epic Mount erst Recht).

Alles in allem sollte man wirklich darauf achten, dass man nicht stirbt. Im PVP zu sterben hat übrigens keine solchen Konsequenzen.

Punkt 3
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Selbst die weiteste Reise lässt sich dank Port-Scrolls, Ruhestein mit 20 Min CD, sowie den Teleportern und den Flugrouten in kürzester Zeit zurücklegen. Vielleicht im Vergleich zu WotlK WoW wo jeder sein 310% Flugmount hat ist es nicht ganz so "schnell", aber die Laufwege bei WoW-Classic waren um einiges länger.

Außerdem erhöht man im Laufe des Levelns seine Laufgeschwindigkeit und Fluggeschwindigkeit beträchtlich.


Zum Schluß möchte ich noch zu den mMn "verzerrten" Schilderungen der finanziellen Aspekte Stellung nehmen:

Findet man eine weiße Waffe oder Rüstung auf meinem Level (37), was bei fast jeder "Grindsession" mind. 1x vorkommt hat man für eine Waffe an die 250.000 Kinah und für ein Rüstungsteil an die 60.000 Kinah reinverdienst (Verkauf beim Vendor). Mobs droppen außerdem noch Teile die man verkaufen kann und wenn man die Sammelberufe nutzt kann man auch im AH noch gut verdienen (und auch mit dem Verkauf von Drops).

Klar, Quests geben vergleichsweise wenig Kinah, doch die sind eben auch nicht die primäre Einnahmequelle (oder als solche gedacht).


----------



## Gandosur (9. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade mit Aion angefangen. Ganz kurz einige meiner Eindrücke, und was ich an MMORPG-Herkunft für Vergleiche mitbringe.
> 
> Ich spielte WOW seit Release. Classic-WOW sehr intensiv, BC dann schon nur mehr mit halber Kraft, und LK nur mehr gelegentlich. Als LOTRO rauskam, begann ich auch damit und pendelte dann phasenweise zwischen LOTRO und WOW hin und her. Weihnachten letzten Jahres entdeckte ich WAR, und spielte es phasenweise relativ intensiv. So weit meine Herkunft.
> 
> ...







Ein toller Beitrag dem ich zu fast 100% nur zustimmen kann. Vorallem mal in ordentlicher Rechtschreibung und mit schöner Wortwahl (Oxymoron). Hier sollten sich einige Mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (9. November 2009)

Gandosur schrieb:


> Ein toller Beitrag dem ich zu fast 100% nur zustimmen kann. Vorallem mal in ordentlicher Rechtschreibung und mit schöner Wortwahl (Oxymoron). Hier sollten sich einige Mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


Aber war dazu unter dem post ein fullquote nötig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flogo (9. November 2009)

Warum schwärmen alle so sehr von der "Achso-tollen" Grafik in Aion? Die Technik stammt von der Cryengine 1 aus dem Jahre 2004. Wann erschien WoW?- ich glaub 2004.... uuups....


----------



## marcloker (9. November 2009)

ich finde die grafik in aion auch nicht soo toll.. sie wirkt einfach zu kalt. es harmoniert einfach nicht... keine ahnung wie es beschreiben soll...
auch den sound ist nicht wirklich ansprechend. er wirkt nicht wirklich "lebendig"..und sehr künstlich...

ist meine persöhnliche meinung..denke aber jeder soll sich wenn eine eigene meinung bilden.


----------



## AdamsApfel (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Warum schwärmen alle so sehr von der "Achso-tollen" Grafik in Aion? Die Technik stammt von der Cryengine 1 aus dem Jahre 2004. Wann erschien WoW?- ich glaub 2004.... uuups....



GENAU! Super Brain die Entwicklung von WoW hat auch nur 3 Tage gedauert,DENN wenn das Spiel 2004 erscheint MUSS die Engine ja auch von 2004 sein,und die Alpha und CB von 02 bis 2004 war auch nur ne Beta Engine richtig?


----------



## Gandosur (9. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Aber war dazu unter dem post ein fullquote nötig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, für mich schon, weil wirklich mal so ganz anders als die meisten Beiträge (auch meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und die, die erst Hinten mit lesen beginnen, sollten auch in den Genuß kommen.


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Warum schwärmen alle so sehr von der "Achso-tollen" Grafik in Aion? Die Technik stammt von der Cryengine 1 aus dem Jahre 2004. Wann erschien WoW?- ich glaub 2004.... uuups....



Ja, und trotzdem ist die Grafik in WoW Scheisse und in Aion vergleichsweise gut. 

Ach und an so Spezialisten wie el_presidente_ und Co.. ihr quotet tatsächlich eine ganze Bildschirmseite als vollen Text nur um dann einen belanglosen Einzeiler darunterzupacken? Es gibt ein Zeichen auf der tastatur das nennt sich @, damit kann man jemanden direkt ansprechen und erspart anderen Lesern das nervige dauerscrollen. Danke



AdamsApfel schrieb:


> GENAU! Super Brain die Entwicklung von WoW hat auch nur 3 Tage gedauert,DENN wenn das Spiel 2004 erscheint MUSS die Engine ja auch von 2004 sein,und die Alpha und CB von 02 bis 2004 war auch nur ne Beta Engine richtig?



Keine Ahnung was du damit genau sagen willst.. Dass es ausser WoW keine Spiele gibt, die entwickelt werden sondern instant fertig als Release Version erscheinen?


----------



## flogo (9. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> GENAU! Super Brain die Entwicklung von WoW hat auch nur 3 Tage gedauert,DENN wenn das Spiel 2004 erscheint MUSS die Engine ja auch von 2004 sein,und die Alpha und CB von 02 bis 2004 war auch nur ne Beta Engine richtig?



Das mag sein, dennoch sind Texturen teils stärker verwaschen als in WoW, der Boden NOCH kahler als in WoW, die ganze Umgebung in der man sich aufält sieht nun mal nicht ansprechend aus, was aber auch an den äusserst blassen Farben liegen könnte - was alles garnicht so schlimm wäre wenns im Gegenzug Spieltiefe geben würde. Aber am meisten haben mir in AION noch die Karten bis Level 20 gefallen - während ich mich in WoW in einer authentischen und glaubhaften Welt frei bewegen und organisieren konnte, wurde ich bei Aion durch 100% lineare Schlauchlevels geleitet... ahja... und instanziert war die Scheisse auch noch. Tolles Spiel. Ich werd verrückt. Kurz gesagt, bei WoW springt der Funken bei 9 von 10 Leuten über und Aion hats leider verkackt... finds auch schade weil ich mich echt drauf gefreut hab und dem Release entgegen gefiebert habe, aber bei Aion hören 7 von 10 Leuten wieder auf. Und nein... ich bin nicht zurück bei WoW.


----------



## Tuminix (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> was macht WoW anders? - Die Welt von Warcraft "lebt", man "fühlt sich wohl und nicht allein"... AION dagegen... die Welt wirkt generisch, kalt, lieblos, tot, weckt keinerlei Erkundungsdrang und oft ist die Welt auch linear oder steif. -----> Zähes, langweiliges Spielgefühl.



Die Welt von Warcraft lebt, man ist umgeben von Spott und Hohn, flames und Idioten, und netten Pixelanimationen... In dem Spiel Aion, findest Du Freunde, die genauso ahnungslos sind, wie Du, die Welt bietet Dir viele Möglichkeiten und ein überaus gelungendes Gameplay in einer schönen Umgebung, allein der Hitzeeffekt, oder Rauchanimationen zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten, wecken die Neugier weitere Gegende zu erforschen... 

Für mich ist Aion ein neuer Stern im MMORPG-Himmel... Und schafft es für mich auf Platz 1, gefolgt von Lotro & Aoc... 

Fakt jedoch ist, um Aion in vollen Zügen genießen zu können, benötigt man einen tollen Pc mit einer guten Grafikkarte, wer also mal etwas frische Luft vom zähen täglichen Quest & Inni oder wöchentlichen Raid-Markenfarm-grinden sucht, sollte sich auf das kommende Weihnachtsfest und Geschäft freuen, und sich einen neuen Pc zulegen, sollte man noch immer in Pixelcraft seine Runden gedreht haben...



Und zum Threadersteller, gewöhne Dich daran von dem Portal Buffed Abschied zu nehmen, dass ist ungefähr so, als würde man einen Birnenhändler fragen, wie denn Äpfel schmecken... Wenn man täglich nur Birnen verkauft und isst, und man nur einmal kurz an einem Apfel geknabbert hat, wird man Dir bestimmt keine vernüftige Auskunft geben können...  

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> aber bei Aion hören 7 von 10 Leuten wieder auf. Und nein... ich bin nicht zurück bei WoW.



Ich kann dir auch sagen woran das liegt. Sie erwarten ein Spiel, das anders ist als WoW, weil WoW ja mittlerweile so langweilig ist und man selbst ja so leet, aber ein offline Spiel ist too boring also muss es ein online Spiel sein. Am besten ein MMORPG, weil.. da hat man ja Erfahrung und ist pro.
Aber die Anforderungen, die an das neue Spiel gestellt werden sehen dann so aus.
-look and feel wie in WoW
-Itemization wie in WoW
-Klassenbalance wie in WoW (Gnomschurke 4ever!!)
-Quests wie in WoW
-der gesamte Rest wie in WoW

Hint: Die Leute wollen gar nichts anderes spielen als ihr WoW. Einigen ist ein Spiel, das anders ist auch einfach zu kompliziert. Sicherlich werden jetzt einige lachen, weil MMORPGs generell sehr einfach sind, aber wenn man sich zum einen die Foren ansieht und dann liest, wieviel Murx dort geschreiben und gefragt wird, dann ist das leider eine Tatsache.
Die Leute wollen WoW spielen. Das neue Spiel darf anders aussehen, weil WoW selbst dem übelsten Fanboi optisch nicht mehr gefällt, aber ansonsten bitte so wenig Änderungen wie möglich.
Wie gross ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Spieler ein anderes MMORPG spielen? 30%? Oh, das entspricht dann so in etwa 7 von 10 Spielern, die dann wieder das Spiel quitten, meistens mit der ganzen Enttäuschung weil sie ihr WoW2 nicht gefunden haben.


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Warum schwärmen alle so sehr von der "Achso-tollen" Grafik in Aion? Die Technik stammt von der Cryengine 1 aus dem Jahre 2004. Wann erschien WoW?- ich glaub 2004.... uuups....



Ist doch völlig egal, von wann die Engine stammt. Eine Cry-Engine 3 ist auch nur eine modifizierte Cry-Engine 1. Oder glaubst du, die machen die jedes mal von grundauf neu? Und für Aion wurde sie auch nicht 1:1 übernommen, sondern modifiziert. Fest steht, daß Aion bei weitem besser aussieht, als Wow. Ob nun vom Style her ist Geschmackssache und da finde ich hat Blizzard schon verdammt gute Designer an Land gezogen. Aber technisch gesehen ist die Grafik von Aion um einiges besser als die von Wow. An Hdro oder gar Aoc kommt sie aber dennoch nicht heran.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Das mag sein, dennoch sind Texturen teils stärker verwaschen als in WoW, der Boden NOCH kahler als in WoW, die ganze Umgebung in der man sich aufält sieht nun mal nicht ansprechend aus, was aber auch an den äusserst blassen Farben liegen könnte - was alles garnicht so schlimm wäre wenns im Gegenzug Spieltiefe geben würde. Aber am meisten haben mir in AION noch die Karten bis Level 20 gefallen - während ich mich in WoW in einer authentischen und glaubhaften Welt frei bewegen und organisieren konnte, wurde ich bei Aion durch 100% lineare Schlauchlevels geleitet... ahja... und instanziert war die Scheisse auch noch. Tolles Spiel. Ich werd verrückt. Kurz gesagt, bei WoW springt der Funken bei 9 von 10 Leuten über und Aion hats leider verkackt... finds auch schade weil ich mich echt drauf gefreut hab und dem Release entgegen gefiebert habe, aber bei Aion hören 7 von 10 Leuten wieder auf. Und nein... ich bin nicht zurück bei WoW.



Was verstehst Du unter frei bewegen? Es gibt in WoW viele Gebiete, wo das freie Bewegen nur Schein ist - man wird gleichfalls durch Schläuche geleitet und rennt gegen Berge oder unsichtbare Wände.

Instanziert sind neben den Startgebieten, noch Verteron und Theodingsda (Elyos). Danach konnte ich keine instanzierten Gebiete mehr finden, also ab Level 25 aufwärts.

Würde mich auch interessieren, woher Du Deine Zahlen hast? Das 7 von 10 Leuten wieder aufhören habe ich noch nirgends gehört, Quelle? 
Aion hat es keineswegs "verkackt" - es nur hat "verkackt", wie WoW zu sein. Du wirst es mir vielleicht nicht glauben, aber ich bin bei Deinen "9 von 10 Funken-Leuten" die Nr. 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter frei bewegen?



Also, mit den Schlauchleveln muss ich ihm recht geben. Zumindest empfinde ich das bisher auch so. In Wow kann man sich wesentlich freier bewegen. Zwar nicht überall, aber dennoch recht oft. Das ist so eine Sache, die mich bisher wirklich auch ein bisschen stört. Vom Level-Design erinnert Aion bisher start an Age of Conan, wie ich finde.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (9. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, mit den Schlauchleveln muss ich ihm recht geben. Zumindest empfinde ich das bisher auch so. In Wow kann man sich wesentlich freier bewegen. Zwar nicht überall, aber dennoch recht oft. Das ist so eine Sache, die mich bisher wirklich auch ein bisschen stört. Vom Level-Design erinnert Aion bisher start an Age of Conan, wie ich finde.



Hm, ok...es ist tatsächlich eher mit Age of Conan vergleichbar, das stimmt. Während aber bei Age of Conan die Welt so bleibt, so löst sich Aion später davon. Ich habe mich weder in Elten noch in Heiron eingeschränkt gefühlt. Aber wie gesagt, man muss deutlich über die Startgebiete hinaus gehen. Davon abgesehen hat mich das in AoC aber auch nicht sonderlich gestört - mit diesem Spiel hatte ich ganz andere Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (9. November 2009)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Fakt jedoch ist, um Aion in vollen Zügen genießen zu können, benötigt man einen tollen Pc mit einer guten Grafikkarte, wer also mal etwas frische Luft vom zähen täglichen Quest & Inni oder wöchentlichen Raid-Markenfarm-grinden sucht, sollte sich auf das kommende Weihnachtsfest und Geschäft freuen, und sich einen neuen Pc zulegen, sollte man noch immer in Pixelcraft seine Runden gedreht haben...



das ist imo nicht ganz richtig. mein pc ist mittlerweile ca 2 jahre alt: core 2 duo 3 ghz, 3gb ram, 8800 gtx. ich spiele mit 2-fach AA und allen details auf maximum ohne grössere ruckler und verlangsamungen ausserhalb von festungsbelagerungen und städten.


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

Gut, was später kommt, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Für mich ist das jetzt auch nicht elementar. Die Frage, ob ich später in Aion glücklich werde steht und fällt mit der Tatsache, wie das PvP sich spielt. Seit Daoc bin ich auf der Suche nach einen guten PvP-Spiel. Wow konnte dahingehend nie gefallen, Warhammer leider auch nicht wie erhofft und Aoc war dahingehend eh nur ne Frechheit von Anfang an. Und in Lotro gibt es leider nur eine Fraktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Virthu schrieb:


> das ist imo nicht ganz richtig. mein pc ist mittlerweile ca 2 jahre alt: core 2 duo 3 ghz, 3gb ram, 8800 gtx. ich spiele mit 2-fach AA und allen details auf maximum ohne grössere ruckler und verlangsamungen ausserhalb von festungsbelagerungen und städten.



Ein 3 Ghz Core2Duo spielt immer noch ganz oben mit, daß solltest du nicht vergessen. Zwar nicht in Spielen, die mit Quad skalieren, aber die kann man eh an einer Hand abzählen. Und eine 8800 GTX war damals Highend und hat auch heute noch ordentlich Power.


----------



## zhorin (9. November 2009)

La schrieb:


> Punkt 1 dabei ist die langsame Levelgeschwindigkeit. Ab Mitte lvl 30 (von 50) braucht man bei den üblichen 2-3 Stunden täglich zuzüglich einem komplettenWochenende ca. 1 Woche pro Level. Wenn die Levelkurve so weitergeht wie bislang beobachtet, will ich garnicht wissen, wielange man von 49 auf 50 brauchen wird. Vermutlich einen Monat. NC-Soft steuert das über die magere XP beim Questen und Grinden.



Stimmt so definitiv nicht - ich weiss echt net was du ingame gemacht hast aber für ein Level auf Stufe 40 zu 41 benötigt man gerade mal je nach Quests und Gebiet etwa 6-10 h reine Spielzeit also sehr entspannte 4 Tage in der Woche mit je 2-3 h Spielzeit.



La schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Ingame Features sind teuer. Was dazu führt, dass man Zeit mit Farmen verbringen muß, in der man lieber etwas anderes machen würde. Wieder eine Methode um die individuelle Spielzeit zu verlängern. Sterben kostet ca. 3-5% der XP der Levelstufe, in der man sich gerade befindet. Zwei Drittel der XP kann man für einen exorbitanten Preis wieder zurückkaufen. Man hat also nach einem Ingame-Tod die Wahl, entweder 1-2 Stunden lang die verlorene XP zurückzufarmen. Oder die gleiche Zeit für Geldverdienen aufzuwenden. Auf jeden Fall verliert man durch jeden Tod sagen wir einfach mal 2 Stunden Spielzeit. Nur um mal eine Zahl zu nennen. Mit lvl 30 kostet ein Tod ca. 15.000 Kinah. Eine erledigte Quest (Reise ans Ende der Welt und haue 20 Halbelite um) bringt so 2000 Kinah. Wobei Mob-Umhauen im Schnitt doppelt so lange dauert wie in WoW.



Tja hier scheinst du zu vergessen das jeder Mob auch nebenher noch graues Zeugs droppt welches man für gut Kinah verkaufen kann ... Ein Tod auf Stufe 40 hat etwa 56.000 Kinah gekostet - allerdings bekommt man pro Mob um die 1000 Kinah und wenn man ne weisse waffe oder nen weisses Rüstungsteil bekommt kann man das dann schon für 150.000 bis 350.000 an nen NPC verkaufen. UNd ja die Mobs sind mitunter etwas härter als bei WoW - aber das find ich net schlimm.



La schrieb:


> Punkt 3: Die Reisezeiten sind hoch. Die übliche Art und Weise sich fortzubewegen ist nämlich - zu Fuß. An Flugpunkten gibt es pro Region maximal 3, meistens nur 2. Und Fliegen kostet ernsthaft Geld. Mit lvl 30 zahle ich zwischen 1.500 und 2.500 Kinah pro Flug. Das ist der Gegenwert einer kompletten Quest. Teleport gibt es nur von Region zu Region oder zur Hauptstadt, und ist noch teurer.



Naja wieder was vergessen ... nämlich durch die Tatsache das man durch Gleiten ( was man überall kann ) extrem abkürzen kann und auch noch ziemlich fix unterwegs ist.
Das klappt sogar so gut das mir noch netmal ein Mount fehlt.



La schrieb:


> Noch mal zu dem geringen Content. Twinken verbietet sich, es sei denn man hat einen Bot. Es gibt nämlich nur ein Startgebiet mit den immer gleichen Quests. Für alle Klassen. Rassen gibt es eh nicht. Spätestens nach dem zweiten Mal ödet das nur noch an. Die andere Fraktion zu wählen ist dabei auch nur bedingt hilfreich. Die Fraktionen unterscheiden sich nämlich nur durch ein paar Texturen und ein paar Namen. Die Abläufe, von den Quests bis zu den Szenarien, sind fast identisch. Ob ich mit Level 10 bei meinem Initiationsritus jetzt weiße oder schwarze Flügel bekomme, macht nun wirklich keinen Unterschied.



Also selten hab ich so nen Käse gelesen - wenn sich Asmodier und Elyos nur durch paar "Texturen" unterscheiden dann ist das bei WoW nicht so ?
Hab mitlerweile 2 Twinks und das Spielen mit ihnen macht auch Spass. Das Elyos und Asmodier Startgebiet sind vom Grundaufbau zwar ähnlich - sehen aber trotzdem komplett anders aus.
Nahezu identisch sind die Quests auch nicht - oder halt da gibts bei beiden nen Quest im Startgebiet wo man Airons töten muss - Skandal - sowas gibts bei WoW net - da muss man immerhin einmal 10 Eber und im anderen Startgebiet äh ja auch Eber töten ... naja egal ...



La schrieb:


> Übrigens, Bots scheinen geduldet zu sein. Sie sind weit verbreitet. Und sie machen den menschlichen Spielern stellenweise das Leben ernsthaft schwer. Es gibt Farmspots, an denen man keinen Questsmob mehr töten kann, da direkt nach dem Spawn sich 3 Bots darauf stürzen und ihn umhauen. Die laufen sekundengenau die Spawnpunkte ab. Bei Aion ist übrigens nicht ein Mob getagged, wenn man an ihm Schaden verursacht, sondern es bekommt derjenige den Kill und den Loot, der den "Killing blow" ausgeführt hat. Dadurch werden einem noch Mobs weggehauen, die man schon sicher glaubte und bei denen man die ganze Arbeit hatte.



Also jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob du auch wirklich Aion gespielt hast oder nicht ... mir kam erst 1 vermeintlicher Bot unter - wurde gemeldet und war am nächsten Tag auch nimmer da - denn ja jeder kann Bots melden per einfachem Shortcut im Chat.
Naja - bei AION ist es jedenfalls so dass der looten darf, der auch den meisten Schaden am Mob gemacht hat ... dass du das bis Level 30 noch net mitbekommen hast ... Respekt... zeugt davon dass du dich sehr gut mit der Spielmechanik auseinander gesetzt hast bevor du hier was schreibst.



La schrieb:


> Wer also 8 verschiedene Startgebiete mit komplett unterschiedlichen Ambiente, Quests, Sounds und Musik gewohnt ist, Fraktionen kennt, die sich nicht nur in der Hautfarbe und ein paar Klauen an den Füßen unterscheiden (die bei den Mädels eh nicht mehr zu sehen sind, wenn sie ihre wüstentauglichen hochhackigen Stiefeletten anhaben), der wird sich bei Aion vielleicht etwas schwer tun.



Inwiefern sich die Startgebiete von Gnomen und Zwergen bzw Orcs und Trollen in WoW jeweils unterscheiden durch Quests Musik und Ambiente musst du mir schon mal erklären .. meines Wissens nach sind die nämlich identisch. 
Inwieweit WoW eine grössere Individualisierung zulässt als Aion musst du mir auch noch erklären ...in Aion kann ich mir nen Char erstellen wie ich will - Haarfaarbe frei wählen ( tausende Möglichkeiten ) - ich kann das Gesicht komplett individuell anpassen von den Augenbrauen bis zum Kinn - die Statur, Arme, Beine und Körpergrösse kann ich nach belieben einstellen. Ich kann mir praktisch auch den "Zwerg" so erstellen
Wie ist das in WoW ? Hat man da mitlerweile mehr als 5 Auswahlmöglichkeiten jeweils ?


----------



## Nàrdinel (9. November 2009)

Im übrigen ist viel Content nicht gleich guter Content! Nur weil ich in WoW tausend Dailys machen kann oder zig Heros die ihren Namen nicht verdienen, nenne ich das noch lange nicht motivierendes Endgame... soviel mal dazu.

Fakt ist, das in Aion noch ein paar Sachen verbessert werden sollten aber wenn man sich ein Spiel kurz nach "release" (Die Koreaversion ist gerade 1 Jahr alt geworden) kauft, sollte man sich auf sowas einstellen. 
Das Spiel läuft 90% der Zeit sehr rund und bugfrei und die Comm. bessert sich zunehmend seit sich die Idioten nach dem Freimonat wieder verkrümelt haben.

Also viel Spaß an alle die bereit sind sich auf was neues einzulassen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: zu den Twinks: wozu brauche ich Twinks? Mein Main ist ja noch nicht mal lvl 50......


----------



## Eryas (9. November 2009)

La schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Ingame Features sind teuer. Was dazu führt, dass man Zeit mit Farmen verbringen muß, in der man lieber etwas anderes machen würde. Wieder eine Methode um die individuelle Spielzeit zu verlängern. Sterben kostet ca. 3-5% der XP der Levelstufe, in der man sich gerade befindet. Zwei Drittel der XP kann man für einen exorbitanten Preis wieder zurückkaufen. Man hat also nach einem Ingame-Tod die Wahl, entweder 1-2 Stunden lang die verlorene XP zurückzufarmen. Oder die gleiche Zeit für Geldverdienen aufzuwenden. Auf jeden Fall verliert man durch jeden Tod sagen wir einfach mal 2 Stunden Spielzeit. Nur um mal eine Zahl zu nennen. Mit lvl 30 kostet ein Tod ca. 15.000 Kinah. Eine erledigte Quest (Reise ans Ende der Welt und haue 20 Halbelite um) bringt so 2000 Kinah. Wobei Mob-Umhauen im Schnitt doppelt so lange dauert wie in WoW.



Das mit dem Kinah-Problem stimmt leider schon... aber fast ausschließlich zwischen lvl23-33.
Da kommen einfach eine Menge neue Fähigkeiten dazu und das Skillen der Berufe ist im Verhältnis zur sonstigen Ausbeute einfach zu teuer.
Aber ich war sehr (positiv) überrascht, als ich dann meine erste weiße Waffe in Heiron verkauft habe.
In Eltnen gab mir eine grüne Waffe beim Händler so um die 50k Kinah, in Heiron dagegen eine weiße (!!!) schon 60k.

P.S.: Du legst es negativ aus, dass das Mob-klopfen länger dauert als in WoW? Um's mal krass auszudrücken:
Was ist denn in WoW der Unterschied zwischen einem Eichhörnchen und einem gleichleveligen Mob? Der zweite Schlag.
mfg
Eryas


----------



## Laudatium (9. November 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> P.S.: Du legst es negativ aus, dass das Mob-klopfen länger dauert als in WoW? Um's mal krass auszudrücken:
> Was ist denn in WoW der Unterschied zwischen einem Eichhörnchen und einem gleichleveligen Mob? Der zweite Schlag.
> mfg
> Eryas



(Bin eigentlich ein stiller Leser des gesamten Forums, aber langsam reichen mir die geistigen Ergüsse mancher hier.)

Genau dies habe ich mir auch grade gedacht! Das sind hier genau die Leute, die keine Ahnung von Classic WoW haben wo noch nicht alles auf dem Silberteller serviert wurde. Es gab zum Beispiel auch nicht an jeder Ecke einen Friedhof und so musste man schonmal 5 bis 10 Minuten laufen um sich wieder zu beleben oder man hat die Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen des Geistheilers in Kauf genommen. Mein Epicmount habe ich damals von meiner gesamten Gilde zum Geburtstag bekommen, da ich es neben Repkosten und Berufen einfach nicht hingekriegt habe so viel Gold anzuhäufen -> Ja 1000g waren damals noch eine richtige Menge! 

Des Weiteren kann ich einigen Leuten vor mir nur Recht geben: Ich sehe hier fast ausschließlich Leute, die keine Lust mehr auf die World of Warcraft haben jedoch Angst haben  etwas Anderes zu spielen oder sich gekränkt fühlen, sollte ein Spiel nicht zu 99% mit WoW übereinstimmen, sei es Spielmechanik oder auch einfach der Schwierigkeitsgrad!
Und ja ich habe auch WoW gespielt, jedoch nach Classic wirklich den Spass verloren: Die Comm wurde mieser, der Content bunter und liebloser, dem Loot gehörten mehr und mehr "ÄpiXXe" an. Nun ich will dieses Spiel nicht kaputt reden, kann ich auch nicht denn die Accountzahlen sprechen für sich, dennoch habe ich das Aufhören nie bereut. 

Meiner Meinung nach macht Aion so ziemlich genau das richtig, was Blizzard vor der Übernahme durch Commerz-Activision richtig gemacht hat: Relativ hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Leveln, lange Leveldauer auf das Maxlvl (Der Weg ist das Ziel -> Wie lang hat das denn früher bitte auf 60 gedauert?), düstere Atmosphäre die die nach quietschbunter Atmosphäre schreiende Kindschaft verscheucht. 

Ich spiele Aion zwar selber nicht, habe aber die Betas verfolgt und war von ihnen sehr angetan. Das einzige was mich daran hindert es zu spielen ist der Zeitaufwand, da ich diese leider nicht besitze. Und bevor ich jetzt geflamed werde: Bleibt doch bei WoW wenn es euch gefällt, nur manche Leute sollten ihre einseitige Meinung vielleicht mal überdenken, denn es gibt noch andere Menschen mit anderen Meinungen auf dieser Welt und nur weil ihr gerade meint das ihr Recht habt ist dies nicht zwangsläufig so.

Dieser Beitrag ist jetzt schon wieder viel länger geworden als er eigentlich gedacht war. So long, schönen Abend noch.


----------



## De Gaudi (9. November 2009)

> Commerz-Activision



/sign und das ist der Grund aus dem ich bald Aion zocke: Leichter Content(Für Classic Spieler ne Fingerübung) und dann auch noch Geld für Fraktionswechsel(Bald Itemshop wenn genug heulen).


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> /sign und das ist der Grund aus dem ich bald Aion zocke: Leichter Content(Für Classic Spieler ne Fingerübung) und dann auch noch Geld für Fraktionswechsel(Bald Itemshop wenn genug heulen).



Selbst wenn ich kein WOW mehr spiel, muss ich dir mal wiedersprechen.

Leichter Content, der Level Content ja, ich will aber mal 1ne Person sehen die heult das es für ihn wirkilch nichts mehr zu knacken gibt und der gleichzeitig das aktuelle hardmode Archiefment hat, dazu kommt das ich den Content in Aion auch nicht anders finde, er ist weder schwerer noch Leichter, der einzigste unterschied ist das sich das spiel in seiner Länge um einiges mehr zieht.

Geld für Fraktionswechsel, ist logsch oder? Warum sollen sie dir das Schenken, das sind Extra Service die du nicht in anspruch nehmen musst, genau so wie Rundumgestaltung, kommt in Aion übrigens auch, und oh wunder, du wirst zahlen müssen, das sind Firmen, nicht wie wohlfahrt.

Das einzgiste wo ich bis jetzt zu stimme ist das man geld für Pets ausgeben muss und man sowieso schon 13 euro zahlt, wenn ich so viel zahl dann will ich auch das zeug im spiel kriegen können.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Ich versteh euch nicht WOW da WOW dort, hört mal auf mit den Vergleichen! Ich habe auch 5 WOW - Jahre am Buckel und WOW - Classic war vom Spielverlauf her nichts anders als jetzt AION!
Und sein wir mal ehrlich, jeder ehemalige gute Gruppenspieler bekommt jetzt das in AION was er in WOW nicht mehr finden wird!

Lasst AION mal einige Monate reifen und wartet was noch nach geliefert wird, wie kann man jetzt schon sagen das man sich an AION nach kurzer Spielzeit die Finger verbrennt!

Ich hab sie mir damals an WOW - Classic auch nicht verbrannt sonst hätte ich woll kaum 5 Jahre gespielt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardooo (10. November 2009)

Aufm P-Server sich da alles angucken und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auf den China Servern mal 2 stunden anspielen.

MfG Mardoo


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> wie kann man jetzt schon sagen das man sich an AION nach kurzer Spielzeit die Finger verbrennt!



Wenn du damit meinst wie sich das spiel entwickelt , nein kann man natürlich nicht, aber man kann sagen ob es einen jetzt gefällt oder nicht und wo die kritik punkte liegen.

Es gibt halt einfach kein logischen grund ein Computerspiel länger zu spielen als es einen spaß macht, ich geh auch nicht länger fahrad fahren als ich bock hab^^


----------



## dacarl (10. November 2009)

Ich finde Aion gut und das liegt vor allem daran, das NCSoft eben nicht so ein Mega Commerz Verein ist wie manch andere. Das lässt dann auch bei den Produkten ein Niveau übrig, was manch andere durch Massentauglichkeitsmodifikationen versaut haben. Deswegen macht es auch soviel Spass in Aion seine Zeit zu verbingen. Man hat noch richtige Erfolgserlebnisse, weil man nicht alles nachgeschmissen bekommt. Da man sich daran die Finger verbrennen kann glaub ich nicht. Es sei denn man hat seine USB-Winter-Heizmaus zu heiß eingestellt.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich kein WOW mehr spiel, muss ich dir mal wiedersprechen.
> 
> Leichter Content, der Level Content ja, ich will aber mal 1ne Person sehen die heult das es für ihn wirkilch nichts mehr zu knacken gibt und der gleichzeitig das aktuelle hardmode Archiefment hat, dazu kommt das ich den Content in Aion auch nicht anders finde, er ist weder schwerer noch Leichter, der einzigste unterschied ist das sich das spiel in seiner Länge um einiges mehr zieht.
> 
> ...


Du meinst Achievement , nicht Archiefment. Und wenn über die Leichtigkeit bei WOW geredet wird, meinen viele nicht das eine oder andere heroic mode dungeon, sondern die generelle Entwicklung im Spiel. Alleine deshalb schon war ich, als LK rauskam, damit recht unzufrieden. Sowohl mit meinem Paladin als auch meinem Jäger war es kein Problem mit mehreren Gegnern gleichzeitig zu kämpfen, und Elite-Mobs waren auch nicht viel schwerer, was dazu führte, dass ich auf das, was sich am Bildschirm tat, kaum mehr achtete. Dazu die Instanzen ... wer immer das Gerücht aufbrachte Casuals (und zuletzt war ich nur mehr als Casual, also Gelegenheitsspieler, in WOW unterwegs) wären nicht fähig zu einem minimalen Verständnis für Taktik und Strategie, und daher müsse man die Instanzen so designen, dass man kein Stellungsspiel, kein CC oder überlegte Vorgehensweise braucht, sondern sich am besten einfach nur durchbombt, hat dem Spiel imo schwer geschadet. Casual ist kein anderes Wort für "brain afk". Content für Casual, das hätte auch sein können zeitlich kürzere Raidinstanzen; oder Raidinstanzen, in denen man an einem Tag nur ein bestimmtes Gebiet aufsuchen kann, und an einem anderen Tag ein anderes usf. Statt dessen hat man den Content so gestaltet, dass man ihn einfach wegbombt, womit man Zeit spart und die Instanz in kurzer Zeit cleart. Manche mögen das; und andere sind davon eher angeödet. Ich zähle zu letzteren. Auch als Casual muss man das Gehirn nämlich nicht ausschalten, wenn man WOW einschaltet. 

Ich bin jetzt bei Aion auf Level 19 angelangt. Gestern standen die Krall-Quests am Tursin-Außenposten und in der Tursin-Garnison auf dem Programm. Aion ist definitiv in dieser Phase schwieriger als es das heutige WOW auf gleichem Level ist. Ich würde es in etwa mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad bei LOTRO gleichsetzen, mich hat das gestern an die Quests in Dol Dinen in den Nordhöhen bei LOTRO erinnert. Wenn man aufpasst, kein Problem. Passt aber jemand nicht auf, kann das sehr rasch böse enden (wie ich mit der ersten Gruppe, mit der ich dort unterwegs war, feststellen musste). 

Was die Rundumgestaltung anbelangt, das gibt es in Aion bereits. Es gibt in Sanctum (und ich nehme an, dass es bei den Asmodiern auch nicht anders ist) einen Laden, da kann man sein Aussehen grundlegend verändern, sich einer Schönheitsoperation unterziehen. Gegen Kinah, und nicht gegen echtes Geld.

Was das immer wieder auf's Tapet gebrachte Thema Grinden anbelangt: bisher fand ich bei Aion nicht mehr Grind vor als bei WOW, und deutlich weniger Grind als bei LOTRO (LOTRO hat, neben dem Quest-Grinden, das jedes MMORPG mit sich bringt, auch noch den "Buch der Taten"-Grind; und da haut man dann nicht etwa ein oder zwei Dutzend Mobs einer Art um, sondern sehr viel mehr ... damit will ich LOTRO aber nicht schlecht reden, im Gegenteil, es ist ein feines Spiel mit sehr schöner Grafik; sollte mir Aion nichts mehr geben, wäre es meine erste Wahl).


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wenn du damit meinst wie sich das spiel entwickelt , nein kann man natürlich nicht, aber man kann sagen ob es einen jetzt gefällt oder nicht und wo die kritik punkte liegen.
> 
> Es gibt halt einfach kein logischen grund ein Computerspiel länger zu spielen als es einen spaß macht, ich geh auch nicht länger fahrad fahren als ich bock hab^^



Hast du Endcontent schon von AION gesehn, hast du PVP schon gemacht oder hast deine Berufe schon vollständig geskillt!
Welche Erfolge kannst du vorweisen usw. AION ist genauso bunt wie WOW von der Charakter Gestaltung und noch einigen anderen Sachen ist AION doch etwas überlegen!

Hier wird andauernd eine Vergleich zu WOW gemacht und viele von diesen Leuten haben kein WOW zu Relaese gespielt!

Wie kann man dann AION mit WOW vergleichen, würde WOW - Classic erst jetzt erscheinen hätten wir zu 100%  einen Heulthread hier was es nicht alles zu bemängeln gibt!

Ich sage nicht spielt AION auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack aber man kann ein Spiel nicht schon verurteilen wenn es am Anfang steht!

Unlogisch ist für mich nur wenn man sich nicht informiert und kauft und dann drauf kommt das es einem nicht gefällt und hier dann herum schimpft, weil man sich am liebsten in den **** beißen würde da man dafür Geld bezahlt hat!


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

> Du meinst Achievement , nicht Archiefment. Und wenn über die Leichtigkeit bei WOW geredet wird, meinen viele nicht das eine oder andere heroic mode dungeon, sondern die generelle Entwicklung im Spiel.



5er instanzen ist aber auch nicht Endcontent auf den rest geh ich im nächsten noch genauer ein da du es ja auch getan hast.




> Alleine deshalb schon war ich, als LK rauskam, damit recht unzufrieden. Sowohl mit meinem Paladin als auch meinem Jäger war es kein Problem mit mehreren Gegnern gleichzeitig zu kämpfen



Naja, ob ich jetzt 1 gegner mach oder 2 gegner macht keinen unterschied, an den gegnern sterben werd ich nicht, meine downtimes erhöhen sich villeicht, das ist aber maximal künstiches langziehen des gameplays, Es gibt ja sogar spiele die bewust darauf aufbauen das man gegen mehere gegner kämpft damit sich das gameplay sich epischer anfühlt.

Schwer wer es wenn man fähigkeiten zum vermeiden von gegneriscchen fähigkeiten bekommt und die mobs diese dann auch effektiv einsetzen und ein nicht vermeiden so einer dann zu probleme führt, nicht aber wenn ich mich öfters hinstzen muss als sonst...



> und Elite-Mobs waren auch nicht viel schwerer, was dazu führte, dass ich auf das, was sich am Bildschirm tat, kaum mehr achtete.



Das stimmt zwar, aber was ist so ein Elite mob ? EIn monster das man zu zweit killt, dadurch ist es auch nicht schwerer, man brauch halt 2 leute, so nen vich pack ich aber auch in Aion alleine mit meinen jäger wenns nicht grade nen Range elite mob ist.



> Dazu die Instanzen ... wer immer das Gerücht aufbrachte Casuals (und zuletzt war ich nur mehr als Casual, also Gelegenheitsspieler, in WOW unterwegs) wären nicht fähig zu einem minimalen Verständnis für Taktik und Strategie, und daher müsse man die Instanzen so designen, dass man kein Stellungsspiel, kein CC oder überlegte Vorgehensweise braucht, sondern sich am besten einfach nur durchbombt, hat dem Spiel imo schwer geschadet.



Das stimmt, ich vermisse die zeiten in Gnome wo man schon am anfang mit Zwangs CC confrontiert wird, drotzdem, es ist in Aion nicht anders und man muss es auch nicht höher stellen, egal welches Elite gebiet , es reicht mein bruder als Gladi tank ich als Jägerin und 3 Randoms, somit sind wir 1ne person weniger und dazu kann er als gladi nicht immer die aggro halten, drotzdem haben wir bis jetzt jedes elite gebiet geschafft , mit oder ohne CC



> Casual ist kein anderes Wort für "brain afk". Content für Casual, das hätte auch sein können zeitlich kürzere Raidinstanzen; oder Raidinstanzen, in denen man an einem Tag nur ein bestimmtes Gebiet beschränken kann. Statt dessen hat man den Content so gestaltet, dass man ihn einfach wegbombt, womit man Zeit spart und die Instanz in kurzer Zeit cleart.



Was für den Level Content gilt aber nicht für den Endcontent, wie gesagt, zeig mir einen spieler der behauptet er hat nichts mehr zu tun weil alles zu leicht ist aber den Aktuellen Hardmode hat, ich hab bix jetzt keinen gesehen, 1nen mit nem Hardmode aus naxx, das schaff ich aber auch mit Equipt aus PDK



> Ich bin jetzt bei Aion auf Level 19 angelangt. Gestern standen die Krall-Quests am Tursin-Außenposten und in der Tursin-Garnison auf dem Programm. Aion ist definitiv in dieser Phase schwieriger als es WOW auf gleichem Level ist. Ich würde es in etwa mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad bei LOTRO gleichsetzen, mich hat das gestern an die Quests in Dol Dinen in den Nordhöhen bei LOTRO erinnert. Wenn man aufpasst, kein Problem. Passt aber jemand nicht auf, kann das sehr rasch böse enden (wie ich mit der ersten Gruppe, mit der ich dort unterwegs war, feststellen musste).



Ich chatte nebenher in kwick wenn ich game nur mal so nebenbei, auch bei AIon und besonders gern in Gruppen weil es so einfach geht, man muss nicht alles höher setzen als es ist.



> Was die Rundumgestaltung anbelangt, das gibt es in Aion bereits. Es gibt in Sanctum (und ich nehme an, dass es bei den Asmodiern auch nicht anders ist) einen Laden, da kann man sein Aussehen grundlegend verändern, sich einer Schönheitsoperation unterziehen. Gegen Kinah, und nicht gegen echtes Geld.



Gegen kinah? Jetzt fang nicht noch an Argumente dir aus der Nase zu ziehen, das geht nur gegen Oprationsgutscheine, die kriegt man im südlichen teil unserer welt die das spiel schon spielen aus dem Item shop, und das wird in Deutschalnd wohl auch so laufen auch wenn es noch nicht sicher ist, aber mal dreist zu behaupten das man sie jetzt schon für kinah kriegt, das spricht nicht grad für deine allgemein art zu Argumentieren...



> Was das immer wieder auf's Tapet gebrachte Thema Grinden anbelangt: bisher fand ich bei Aion nicht mehr Grind vor als bei WOW, und deutlich weniger Grind als bei LOTRO



Zum thema grinden muss man jedes mal wiederholen, es geht in diesen fall darum das die quest so wenig bringen das man eigendlich nur noch am mob hauen ist weil die quest nichts bringen, später gibt ne quest die quest exp von 6 mobs, wiederholbare grad mal von 1 bis 2, es wird zwar geändert, ist im moment aber noch ein Kritik punkt.

Grundsätlich kann man sagen, Aion ist nicht schwerer, es ist anders, und meiner meinung nach einfach künstlich in die länge gezogen.

Das Problem ist, MMos stehen im moment für ungaublich lange spielzeit, und das wissen die entwickler, deswegen lassen sie einen fürs Crafting 5 stunden ohne ein funken spaß in der stadt stehen, das ist für leute die intensiv spielen ok, die haben danach was mit dem sie umsomehr spaß haben, für die leute ist das aber auch eher hobby und leidenschaft und nicht nur ein spiel.

Leute die aber das Produkt echt nur als spiel sehen wollen auch jede sekunde spaß haben, deswegen ist wohl wow auch grad in den bereichen wo das Leveln ist so auf den neuen Trend eingegangen, ein spieler will nicht ewig damit verbringen zu questen und ein spieler will auch nicht 1nen monsterkampf der langweilig ist und dann 20 minuten auf dem PopO sitzen, besondesr nicht mit einen Chrackter der sich ja scheinbar so gemacht haben soll das er mit wichtigen leuten der horde zu tun haben soll.

Das problem ist, die meisten leute können nicht mehr von von "schwer" und langezogenen gameplay unterscheiden, diablo kriegt man auch jedes monster ein item  und haut mehere monster, drotzdem kann das spiel schwer sein bzw vordernt und man freut sich über jedes neue bessere teil.

Und ganz nebenbei, ich hab bei noch keinen spiel das nicht grad Rockband im Experten modus war wirklich intensiv drauf geachtet was ich mache, nicht mal bei Street fighter 4 wenn ich online spiel.


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

> Hast du Endcontent schon von AION gesehn, hast du PVP schon gemacht oder hast deine Berufe schon vollständig geskillt!
> Welche Erfolge kannst du vorweisen usw. AION ist genauso bunt wie WOW von der Charakter Gestaltung und noch einigen anderen Sachen ist AION doch etwas überlegen!



Nein hab ich nicht, auser PvP, warum soll ich auch was vorweisen? Warum soll ich bis 50 spielen wenn ich davor schon kein spaß mehr habe? Ich versteh deinen zusammenhang mit dem thema nicht.

Überlegen? Ansichtssache, Die Flügel sind Super, Die par story teile auch (da zb find ich hdro aber wieder um einiges besser, die story entwickelt sich wenigens anständig und man muss nicht 3 wochen spielen um ein neuen story fetzen zu kriegen) und die Charackter erstellung sind super.

Der rest? Für mich ganz normaler MMO durchschnitt, und dann gibts noch genug stellen wo ich auch kritisieren kann, aber interessant das manchel eute nicht damit leben könn das ein spiel nicht perfekt ist.



> Hier wird andauernd eine Vergleich zu WOW gemacht und viele von diesen Leuten haben kein WOW zu Relaese gespielt!



Und? WoW war zu Releas auch nicht wirklich toller, mein bruder hat es, ich hab 1 jahr vor Bc angefangen, und ich fand das 20000 mal MC raiden nicht interessant.



> Wie kann man dann AION mit WOW vergleichen, würde WOW - Classic erst jetzt erscheinen hätten wir zu 100%  einen Heulthread hier was es nicht alles zu bemängeln gibt!



Wie? es sind 2 mmos wo in  verschiedenen aspekten gemeinsamheiten haben, zb quest. Und ja, ich sag auch ständig Classic war nichts tolles.



> Ich sage nicht spielt AION auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack aber man kann ein Spiel nicht schon verurteilen wenn es am Anfang steht!



Ich hab es nicht verurteilt, warum zitierst du mich dann überhaupt?



> Unlogisch ist für mich nur wenn man sich nicht informiert und kauft und dann drauf kommt das es einem nicht gefällt und hier dann herum schimpft, weil man sich am liebsten in den **** beißen würde da man dafür Geld bezahlt hat!



Über MMos kann man sich allgemein schwer informeiren, und dann besonders wenns noch nicht releast ist, obwohl ich auch wenig leute bis jetzt gesehen haben die wirklich das so kritisch gesagt haben wie du jetzt, sondern eher das sie aufgehört haben.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht, auser PvP, warum soll ich auch was vorweisen? Warum soll ich bis 50 spielen wenn ich davor schon kein spaß mehr habe? Ich versteh deinen zusammenhang mit dem thema nicht.
> 
> Überlegen? Ansichtssache, Die Flügel sind Super, Die par story teile auch (da zb find ich hdro aber wieder um einiges besser, die story entwickelt sich wenigens anständig und man muss nicht 3 wochen spielen um ein neuen story fetzen zu kriegen) und die Charackter erstellung sind super.
> 
> ...



Du hast recht das man bei vielen Spielen nicht allzu sehr informieren kann was bei AION mal nicht der Fall war!

Dann meinte ich das es nicht wirklich Sinn macht AION und WOW zu vergleichen da WOW viele von Relaese weg nicht kennen und die sich jetzt an AION probieren und glauben es geht so locker wie beim "heutigen" WOW zu und  zu 100% eine pure Entäuschung erleben, weil sie so manchen nicht gewachsen sind! 

Und damit meine ich auch das hier so genannte "HASS" - Threads enstehen, da sie Geld für etwas ausgegeben haben was ihnen nicht zu sagt!

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen??


----------



## Nàrdinel (10. November 2009)

An Nuffing: Auf den Rest deines Posts will ich jetzt mal gar nicht eingehen aber bei einem Punkt hast du definitiv unrecht!

Und zwar bei den Infos über das Spiel. In zigtausend Foren haben Spieler die schon teilweise seit Release in Korea spielen ihre Erfahrungen niedergeschrieben. Es gibt Videos ohne Ende, Spielberichte.... ect. Also erzähl mir nicht man hätte die Spielmechanik nicht absehen können. Ich hab ein dreiviertel Jahr nichts anderes gemacht als mich zu informieren und dementsprechend bin ich auch nicht überrascht wenn ich sehe das man mehr farmen muss als in anderen Spielen (ich hasse das Wort grinden. Es hat so einen furchtbar negativen Beigeschmack).

Im übrigen klingt es etwas arrogant wenn du behauptest das du sich bei keinem Spiel wirklich konzentrierst und mit deinem Kumpel alles ach so toll hinbekommst. Mit solchen Leuten die nebenher sonstwas machen verbringe ich eh nicht gerne meine Zeit in einer Gruppe.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> 5er instanzen ist aber auch nicht Endcontent auf den rest geh ich im nächsten noch genauer ein da du es ja auch getan hast.


Das ist völlig belanglos. Denn kein Spiel beginnt mit dem Endcontent, und es endet auch damit nicht, wenn das Spiel noch weiterentwickelt wird. 



Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja, ob ich jetzt 1 gegner mach oder 2 gegner macht keinen unterschied, an den gegnern sterben werd ich nicht, meine downtimes erhöhen sich villeicht, das ist aber maximal künstiches langziehen des gameplays, Es gibt ja sogar spiele die bewust darauf aufbauen das man gegen mehere gegner kämpft damit sich das gameplay sich epischer anfühlt.



Wer redet hier von 1 oder 2 Gegner? Ich habe mit meinem Paladin (Schutz) nicht 1 oder 2 gleichzeitig bekämpft, sondern bin einfach in die Gegnergruppen reingelaufen und sie allesamt umgeholzt. Groß überlegen muss man da Null. Dazu sind sie zu schnell umgefallen. Und so etwas interessiert mich nicht. 



Nuffing schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, aber was ist so ein Elite mob ? EIn monster das man zu zweit killt, dadurch ist es auch nicht schwerer, man brauch halt 2 leute, so nen vich pack ich aber auch in Aion alleine mit meinen jäger wenns nicht grade nen Range elite mob ist.


Nie WOW-Classic gespielt? Da gab's doch glatt Quests bzw. Questreihen (wer erinnert sich zb. noch an die Onyxia-Zugangsquest rund um Marschall Windsor?), die waren doch was ganz anderes als das, was Du da beschreibst. Wer da so spielte, war die Ursache eines Wipe. Woran ich mich auch noch gerne erinnere, das war die dicke Made in den östlichen Pestländern, ein Elitebiest, das nicht selten ganze 5er-Gruppen zerlegte, und die ich als Jäger mit kiten durch die ganzen östlichen und westlichen Pestländern zog bis das Vieh schließlich verreckte. Naja, so was, solche tollen Zeiten bei WOW, kennen halt nur mehr die WOW-Oldtimer.



Nuffing schrieb:


> Was für den Level Content gilt aber nicht für den Endcontent, wie gesagt, zeig mir einen spieler der behauptet er hat nichts mehr zu tun weil alles zu leicht ist aber den Aktuellen Hardmode hat, ich hab bix jetzt keinen gesehen, 1nen mit nem Hardmode aus naxx, das schaff ich aber auch mit Equipt aus PDK


Wie schon oben gesagt: ein Spiel ist mehr als nur der sogenannte "Endcontent", worunter dann meist ja doch nur ein oder zwei Instanzen gemeint sind. Und auch dies nur so lange, bis sich der Chor der "das ist alles so schwer, bitte einfacher machen" durchsetzt und der Content massentauglich gemacht wird. Es geht nicht darum, dass es im Gesamtcontent 1% gibt, der dann plötzlich schwierig ist, sondern generell um die Herausforderungen die ein Spiel an den Spieler vom Level 1 bis zum Max-Level stellt. Und da ist meiner Meinung nach WOW mittlerweile eben sehr leicht. Mir wurde das zu langweilig. Anderen gefällt es. Jeder nach seiner Façon.



Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich chatte nebenher in kwick wenn ich game nur mal so nebenbei, auch bei AIon und besonders gern in Gruppen weil es so einfach geht, man muss nicht alles höher setzen als es ist.


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass man für Aion einen akademischen Abschluss braucht. Nur dass man ein bisschen mehr aufpassen muss als bei WOW, wo ich, wie gesagt, überhaupt nicht mehr aufpasste, weil ich ja doch ohne weiteres alles umholzen konnte was mir unter die Füße kam. Wenn Du das zb. mit Level 19 ganz alleine bei den Krall-Quests schaffst, dann sage mir doch auf welchem Server Du spielst, und ich komme hin und lasse mir vorführen wie Du das machst. Ich lerne ja gerne hinzu.

Generell ist der Spielemarkt groß und die Interessen und Ausgangspunkte der tatsächlichen und potenziellen Spieler sind sehr unterschiedlich. Insofern ist es doch gut, wenn es unterschiedliche Spiele gibt, so dass nach Möglichkeit jeder ein Spiel findet, das ihm zusagt. Ich halte, ehrlich gesagt, diese wütenden Bekehrungsversuche für dieses oder jenes Spiel für lächerlich. Jene, die gerne WOW spielen, weil es ihnen gefällt, sollen damit glücklich sein. Gleiches auch für Aion, LOTRO, WAR und was sonst noch an Spielen gibt. 

Mein Fazit, nach 19 gespielten Leveln, ist immer noch wie jenes, das ich mit Level 12 ziehen konnte: Aion spielt sich für mich gefühlsmäßig wie seinerzeit WOW-Classic. Für mich, wohlgemerkt. Andere werden das anders sehen, speziell jene, die WOW-Classic gar nicht kennen oder denen das WOW von heute besser gefällt.


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

> Du hast recht das man bei vielen Spielen nicht allzu sehr informieren kann was bei AION mal nicht der Fall war!



Man konnte sich infos aus den inet holen, wie über jedes andere spiel, das zeigt einen aber nicht wie das spiel ist, besonders nicht vor releas.

Und es gibt..ach ja die china test version, die wo man ein par stunden spielen kann und drotzdem nicht weiß in welche wege sich das spiel ab 20/25 entwickelt....

Ganz erlich...das hilft keinen, dasi st wie bei Age of conan, die anfangs level schmieren einen Honig ums maul und lassen dann nach.



> Dann meinte ich das es nicht wirklich Sinn macht AION und WOW zu vergleichen da WOW viele von Relaese weg nicht kennen und die sich jetzt an AION probieren und glauben es geht so locker wie beim "heutigen" WOW zu und  zu 100% eine pure Entäuschung erleben, weil sie so manchen nicht gewachsen sind!



Was hat das "Frühere" WoW mit dem jetztzigen zu tun? Meinst du wir vergleichen das erste auto mit den heutigen? Oder muss sich wohl jedes auto am momentanen standart messen?

Wie ich schon gesagt hab, Aion ist nicht schwerer, kein stück, maximal in die länge gezogen weil ich mich 200 mal mehr hinsetzen muss, die kämpfe sind genau so langsam und leicht wie in WoW oder anderen mmos.

Schwer wer es wenn gegner nen pool von 20 fähigkeiten hätte und man innerhalb von 2 sekunden die richtige taste drücken müsste oder wenn solo mobs einen in jeden kampf alles abverlangen so das man mit villeicht 5% hp aus dem kampft geht wenn man alles richtig macht, das ist aber ein System das funktionert nicht, einzigste alternative wär ein Ragnarok oder Diablo system das auf Tränken aufbaut und auf gegner die extrem hohen schaden austeiln, Aber so wie das system in Wow und Aion jetzt ist ist es besonders beim solo leveln oder bei Gruppen quest bei keinen schwer.

Bei Aion bis jetzt noch gar nicht und bei WoW maximal in Raid instanzen richtung hardmode, und daran müsst ihr euch gewöhnen, und ich glaub auch nicht das ihr in Aion die instanzen so schwer erleben werdet auf 50 wie die instanzen in BC wo grad mal 10% der leute gesehen haben, nie im leben.



> Und damit meine ich auch das hier so genannte "HASS" - Threads enstehen, da sie Geld für etwas ausgegeben haben was ihnen nicht zu sagt!
> 
> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen??


,

Wie gesagt deine sogenannten "hass" threads hab ich selten bis gar nicht gesehen, du regst dich also über eine minderheit auf die wenns hoch kommt 0,2 % betregst und machst sie zur thematik? 

Und daran nicht zu verstehen, wer hat jetzt gesagt das es keiner versteht? Hast du was dagegen das nicht jeder blöd dir zunickt und zustimmt und siehst das dann als missverstanden?


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

@Boccanegra das ist genau das was ich auch meine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fazit, nach 19 gespielten Leveln, ist immer noch wie jenes, das ich mit Level 12 ziehen konnte: Aion spielt sich für mich gefühlsmäßig wie seinerzeit WOW-Classic. Für mich, wohlgemerkt. Andere werden das anders sehen, speziell jene, die WOW-Classic gar nicht kennen oder denen das WOW von heute besser gefällt


----------



## Virthu (10. November 2009)

mit level 19 sollte man sich hüten, ein fazit über ein spiel mit 50 leveln zu ziehen. egal, ob positiv oder negativ.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Man konnte sich infos aus den inet holen, wie über jedes andere spiel, das zeigt einen aber nicht wie das spiel ist, besonders nicht vor releas.
> 
> Und es gibt..ach ja die china test version, die wo man ein par stunden spielen kann und drotzdem nicht weiß in welche wege sich das spiel ab 20/25 entwickelt....
> 
> ...




Weisst du was vergiss es !


----------



## Boccanegra (10. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> mit level 19 sollte man sich hüten, ein fazit über ein spiel mit 50 leveln zu ziehen. egal, ob positiv oder negativ.


Nur wenn man damit ein Gesamturteil abgibt. Was ich aber, wie der Hinweis auf meinen gegenwärtigen Standpunkt im Spiel, nämlich das Level 19, ganz offensichtlich zeigt, nicht tue. Es ist eine Momentaufnahme über den bisher zurückgelegten Weg. Mag sein, dass ich später für ein anderes Level ein anderes Fazit ziehe. Aber zur Zeit ist es für mich, wie ich schrieb. Der Rest wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

> Das ist völlig belanglos. Denn kein Spiel beginnt mit dem Endcontent, und es endet auch damit nicht, wenn das Spiel noch weiterentwickelt wird.



Richtig, es starte nicht damit, aber jetzt erzähl mir mal von einem spiel das von anfang an schwer ist, ich kenn keins, nein auch AIon nicht, absolut nicht.

Und bis zum nächsten Addon werden die aktuellen hardmodes eben immer endcontent sein.



> Wer redet hier von 1 oder 2 Gegner? Ich habe mit meinem Paladin (Schutz) nicht 1 oder 2 gleichzeitig bekämpft, sondern bin einfach in die Gegnergruppen reingelaufen und sie allesamt umgeholzt. Groß überlegen muss man da Null. Dazu sind sie zu schnell umgefallen. Und so etwas interessiert mich nicht.



WEiß ich, hab ich mit meinen DK auch, es hat mir spaß gemacht, was aber mehr zum thema passt, was macht es schwerer wenn ich ein gegner nach dem anderen weg hauen muss und drotzdem auser das blöde insetzen um zu reggen (was ich als Jäger in AIon nicht mal habe) nichts anders mache?



> Nie WOW-Classic gespielt?



Ja hab ich, und droztdem lief es am ende darauf hinaus eine blöde instanz die man auf Farm startus hatte dann 20000 mal abzugrassen.



> Da gab's doch glatt Quests bzw. Questreihen (wer erinnert sich zb. noch an die Onyxia-Zugangsquest rund um Marschall Windsor?), die waren doch was ganz anderes als das, was Du da beschreibst.



Und questreihen sind nun "schwer" oder nicht eher wie das hinsetzen das du so gern hast "zeitaufwändig", ich bin grad noch bei der thematik schwer.



> Wer da so spielte, war die Ursache eines Wipe.



Ja ne, wer so gespielt hat hat die questreihen gar nicht gemacht und sich durch hacks in die instanzen gezaubert...jetzt fängst du langsam an dir wieder sachen aus der nase zu ziehen.



> Woran ich mich auch noch gerne erinnere, das war die dicke Made in den östlichen Pestländern, ein Elitebiest, das nicht selten ganze 5er-Gruppen zerlegte, und die ich als Jäger mit kiten durch die ganzen östlichen und westlichen Pestländern zog bis das Vieh schließlich verreckte. Naja, so was, solche tollen Zeiten bei WOW, kennen halt nur mehr die WOW-Oldtimer.



Willst mir bei Aion nen elite vich im kreis rum ziehen zugucken? Ich versteh die begeisterung daran nicht, wie gesagt, ich hab früher auch gespielt, aber das hört sich wie das geheule von meinen Opa an "früher war alles besser" und ja, hitler führte strenges regiement wie ein old scool rpg, und drotzdem fand ich die zeit weder in wow CLassic, noch die zeit wo meine opa beschreibt besser.




> Wie schon oben gesagt: ein Spiel ist mehr als nur der sogenannte "Endcontent", worunter dann meist ja doch nur ein oder zwei Instanzen gemeint sind. Und auch dies nur so lange, bis sich der Chor der "das ist alles so schwer, bitte einfacher machen" durchsetzt und der Content massentauglich gemacht wird. Es geht nicht darum, dass es im Gesamtcontent 1% gibt, der dann plötzlich schwierig ist, sondern generell um die Herausforderungen die ein Spiel an den Spieler vom Level 1 bis zum Max-Level stellt. Und da ist meiner Meinung nach WOW mittlerweile eben sehr leicht. Mir wurde das zu langweilig. Anderen gefällt es. Jeder nach seiner Façon.



Richtig, ich hab auch nie behaupten wow ist schwer in dem bereichen, nur Aion ist es eben auch nicht, im gegenteil, es ist genau so leicht, nur zeitaufwendiger da der spielfluss langsamer ist, verreckt bin ich aber auser beim Äther sammeln bis jetzt auch nicht.



> Hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass man für Aion einen akademischen Abschluss braucht. Nur dass man ein bisschen mehr aufpassen muss als bei WOW, wo ich, wie gesagt, überhaupt nicht mehr aufpasste, weil ich ja doch ohne weiteres alles umholzen konnte was mir unter die Füße kam. Wenn Du das zb. mit Level 19 ganz alleine bei den Krall-Quests schaffst, dann sage mir doch auf welchem Server Du spielst, und ich komme hin und lasse mir vorführen wie Du das machst. Ich lerne ja gerne hinzu.



Das ich ganze krall quest mach habi ch nicht behauptet, es gibt aber auch genug mobs in wow wo ich dir sagen kann die machst du mit nem bestimmten level nicht alleine, du pflügst das thema jetzt unnötig und schwachsinnig auseinander, ich hab nur behauptet es gibt in Aion genau wie in WoW genug mobs die ich solo umholze was du eben noch als gegenargument in sachen wow schwirigkeit nehmen wolltest, obwohl ich zb die quest wo man 5 elitesucher killen muss durchaus solo machen kann, selbst das mit der krall quest wäre zu schaffen, obwohl der zeit aufwand natürlich in gegensatz zu ner gruppe enorm ist.



> Generell ist der Spielemarkt groß und die Interessen und Ausgangspunkte der tatsächlichen und potenziellen Spieler sind sehr unterschiedlich. Insofern ist es doch gut, wenn es unterschiedliche Spiele gibt, so dass nach Möglichkeit jeder ein Spiel findet, das ihm zusagt. Ich halte, ehrlich gesagt, diese wütenden Bekehrungsversuche für dieses oder jenes Spiel für lächerlich. Jene, die gerne WOW spielen, weil es ihnen gefällt, sollen damit glücklich sein. Gleiches auch für Aion, LOTRO, WAR und was sonst noch an Spielen gibt.



Richtig, darum gehts aber nicht, denn die spielmechanik ist im grunde überall die gleiche und sie in keinem der spiel schwer, sie unterscheidet sich nur im detail und wird maximal schwer wenn es ums gruppenspiel geht, und da nehmen sich die spiele bis jetzt nichts.


```
Mein Fazit, nach 19 gespielten Leveln, ist immer noch wie jenes, das ich mit Level 12 ziehen konnte: Aion spielt sich für mich gefühlsmäßig wie seinerzeit WOW-Classic. Für mich, wohlgemerkt. Andere werden das anders sehen, speziell jene, die WOW-Classic gar nicht kennen oder denen das WOW von heute besser gefällt.
```

Das problem ist nur du verbindest wow CLassic wie ich das lese immer noch mit "schwerer", ich verbind es eben immer noch mit zeitaufwändiger und künstlich in die länge gezogen


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Weisst du was vergiss es !



Sehr Argumentiv, aber hauptsache nicht zugeben das man villeicht wo unrecht hat, dann doch lieber bei einer niederlage den tramatisch aggresiven abgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Virthu schrieb:


> mit level 19 sollte man sich hüten, ein fazit über ein spiel mit 50 leveln zu ziehen. egal, ob positiv oder negativ.



Ach, ich darf also mit meinen 29 gemachten level nicht ein urteil bis 29 geben?

Ich glaub man sollte sich hüten mit level 29 über den endcontent zu reden,das was man bis jetzt mitgekriegt hat kann man aber durchaus beurteilen.

Und das das endgame anders ist wär kein Argument, es ist ein spiel und es soll von anfang bis ende spaß machen, nicht nur ab 50


----------



## Elathar (10. November 2009)

so spiele nun seit gestern Aion und mir macht es richtig viel spaß...mehr zählt nicht und wie es in 1 jahr is ist mir derzeit auch wurscht ^^ danke @all




/closed


----------



## Virthu (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Bei Aion bis jetzt noch gar nicht und bei WoW maximal in Raid instanzen richtung hardmode, und daran müsst ihr euch gewöhnen, und ich glaub auch nicht das ihr in Aion die instanzen so schwer erleben werdet auf 50 wie die instanzen in BC wo grad mal 10% der leute gesehen haben, nie im leben.



was hast du eigentlich selbst von den instanzen gesehen? hast ev auch ein paar raidbosse gelegt? wie wärs mal mit dredgion, wo neben mobs auch echte spieler von der gegenseite herumrennen? nicht herausfordernd genug? und wenn es dich nach sunwell dürstet, gehst du halt nach dark poeta und versuchst dich am endboss, der selbst den koreanern mit all ihren goldenen items so derbe auf den sack gibt, dass er generft werden musste. eine nummer kleiner ist der piratencaptain in der stahlharke, der bis jetzt von den spielern gemieden wird.
die unter-50-inis sind weder schwerer, noch leichter als die level inis von wow. imo 1 zu 1 das selbe, nur mit deutlich weniger drop items in aion. dafür sind zumindest die elite gebiete angenehm schwerer als die von wow(gibt es da noch welche überhaupt?) und erinnern an sich im aufbau an eine instanz.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

@Nuffing es geht ja nicht darum das WOW - Classic und AION sich gleichen oder um den Schwierigkeitsgrad, ich finde nur man kann nicht immer Vergleiche ziehn mit dem "heutigen" WOW und AION!

Ich meine lediglich das AION vom Questaufbau bis zum MOB abfarmen um die nächste Stufe zu erreichen WOW - Classic und AION sehr ähnlich sind!

Und sry aber die alten Instanzen wie MC, Zul´Grub usw. waren das A und O früher und um einiges schwierger schon alleine deshalb weil man z.B. einen 25 köpfigen Raid gut organisieren mußte damit man so halbwegs durch die Instanz kam!


----------



## Boccanegra (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ...


Ich möchte jetzt nicht mehr auf alles antworten, einerseits weil ich dazu jetzt nicht die Zeit habe, andererseits weil die Standpunkte nun ja hinlänglich beiseits dargestellt wurden und Neues nicht mehr hinzukommt.

Zu Quests wie Windsor: nein, die waren nicht einfach hinsetzen und rasten und weitergehts. Dafür hatte man nicht die Zeit. Und wenn man diese Quests mit dem dafür eigentlich vorgesehenen Level machte, was <60 und >55 war, samt dem Equip-Stand, der dabei üblich war, war sie kein einfaches Umholzen und setze doch voraus, dass die Spieler nicht brain-afk die Umholztaste drückte. In WOW-Classic spielte CC noch eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Schade drum. 

Und nein: WOW Classic war nicht einfach nur zeitaufwendiger (das war es allerdings auch); viele Elite- und Gruppenquests wurden non-Elite oder Soloquests und generell einfacher. Zb. Strangle, da wurde doch jede Elitequest gestrichen. Gruppe? Bei keiner Quest dort mehr nötig. Und gleicherweise in den anderen Gebieten auch. WOW macht das, damit die Leute schneller in den Endcontent kommen, weil sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bei vielen Spielern die Überzeugung durchsetzte, bei WOW beginne das Spiel erst mit dem Max-Level. Die Folge: versuche mal mit einem neuen Char um die 45 bis 50 eine Gruppe für Maraudon zu finden. Fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Es interessiert niemanden mehr weil man so schnell durch die Level braust, dass die meisten meinen, es lohne sich nicht diese Instanz aufzusuchen. Schade drum, eine der schönsten Instanzen im Spiel, wie ich immer fand. Zugangsquests, alle gestrichen, weil zu zeitaufwendig ...

Zeitaufwendig, das ist das nächste Stichwort. Was, in drei Teufels Namen, ist dagegen einzuwenden wenn nun mal ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt, das zeitaufwendiger ist als WOW? Warum ist das so schlimm? Ja, Aion ist zeitaufwendiger als WOW. Man levelt langsamer, die Berufe zu erlernen dauert länger usf. Was ist daran schlimm und verwerflich?Aion ist nicht WOW, und WOW ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge im MMORPG-Genre, auch wenn, was eigentlich fast schon erschreckend ist, das scheinbar viele Spieler zu glauben scheinen.  Ist doch gut, wenn es unterschiedliche Spiele gibt die unterschiedliche Spielertypen ansprechen. So findet jeder hoffentlich das Spiel, das ihm Spaß macht. 

Final Words.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Sehr Argumentiv, aber hauptsache nicht zugeben das man villeicht wo unrecht hat, dann doch lieber bei einer niederlage den tramatisch aggresiven abgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe du bist lustig ich antworte nur nicht mehr darauf weil ich noch immer etwas anderes meine wovon du sprichst!


----------



## Boccanegra (10. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> so spiele nun seit gestern Aion und mir macht es richtig viel spaß...mehr zählt nicht und wie es in 1 jahr is ist mir derzeit auch wurscht ^^ danke @all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr vernünftig.


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

> was hast du eigentlich selbst von den instanzen gesehen?



Nochsana und feuertempel, genug um behaupten zu können das das spiel bis zu dem punkt nicht schwerer ist als WoW auch.



> hast ev auch ein paar raidbosse gelegt? wie wärs mal mit dredgion, wo neben mobs auch echte spieler von der gegenseite herumrennen?



Hmm, PvP spieler also als gehauptung das spiel ist schwer? SInd das dann nicht eher die spieler?



> und wenn es dich nach sunwell dürstet,



Hmm, wohl einer der leute die nicht lesen können das ich nie behauptet hab das Aion schwerer ist als WoW oder? Sondern das ich gesagt hab das Weder WoW noch AIon schwer ist.



> gehst du halt nach dark poeta und versuchst dich am endboss, der selbst den koreanern mit all ihren goldenen items so derbe auf den sack gibt, dass er generft werden musste



Lustig das du jetzt erst mal mit Endcontent in Aion kommst über den ich noch gar nicht geredet habe, und zweitens mit einen boss der in der form wie du es "behauptest" scheinbar nicht mal vorahnden ist, aber wenn du meinst, wir werden ja in 2 wochen sehen ob der boss nur von 10% geschaft wird, gesehen wird er wohl drotzdem von mehr als nur 10%



> die unter-50-inis sind weder schwerer, noch leichter als die level inis von wow. imo 1 zu 1 das selbe, nur mit deutlich weniger drop items in aion.



Was ich übrigens auch schon gesagt hab.



> dafür sind zumindest die elite gebiete angenehm schwerer als die von wow(gibt es da noch welche überhaupt?)



Sie dürften wohl schwerer sein, da es in wow keine gibt, aber nein, schwer sind die auch nicht.



> und erinnern an sich im aufbau an eine instanz.



Weniger... eher wie einen Topf mit ein par Seitenschläuchen und gruben wo elite mobs drin sind, das einzigste was da an eine instanz erinnert ist das alle monster elite sind das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Hehe du bist lustig ich antworte nur nicht mehr darauf weil ich noch immer etwas anderes meine wovon du sprichst!



Weißt du, das auftretten erkenn ich oft im kindergarten wo ich mein Pratikum gemacht hab, wenn die sauer waren und nicht das gekriegt haben was sie wollen haben die auch immer gesagt " Du bist doof du verstehst mich gar nicht", und erklären was sie meinen so das man es nachvollziehen kann konnten sie auch nicht weil sie eben genau das was sie davor schon gesagt haben meinten.



> @Nuffing es geht ja nicht darum das WOW - Classic und AION sich gleichen oder um den Schwierigkeitsgrad, ich finde nur man kann nicht immer Vergleiche ziehn mit dem "heutigen" WOW und AION!



Bestes beispiel, ich hab dir schon gesagt das man vergleiche ziehen kann zwischen den heutigen wow und dem heutigen AIon, da du autos auch heute miteinander vergleichst und nicht den neuen Porsche mit dem (was für automarken gibts noch?) BMW vor 20 jahren


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weißt du, das auftretten erkenn ich oft im kindergarten wo ich mein Pratikum gemacht hab, wenn die sauer waren und nicht das gekriegt haben was sie wollen haben die auch immer gesagt " Du bist doof du verstehst mich gar nicht", und erklären was sie meinen so das man es nachvollziehen kann konnten sie auch nicht weil sie eben genau das was sie davor schon gesagt haben meinten.



Schau ich bin net sauer oder sonst was aber du schreibst einfach um den heißen Brei und willst mir meine Meinung nehmen, da du bist jetzt jeden hier in Grund Boden redest!

Und den Vergleich den ich zu WOW - Classic und AION mache ist ja nicht abwegig und auch das heutige WOW wo man alles in den **** geschoben bekommt und manche glauben in AION besteht das selbe Schema sry aber auch das ist vorhanden!


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

> Zu Quests wie Windsor: nein, die waren nicht einfach hinsetzen und rasten und weitergehts. Dafür hatte man nicht die Zeit. Und wenn man diese Quests mit dem dafür eigentlich vorgesehenen Level machte, was <60 und >55 war, samt dem Equip-Stand, der dabei üblich war, war sie kein einfaches Umholzen und setze doch voraus, dass die Spieler nicht brain-afk die Umholztaste drückte. In WOW-Classic spielte CC noch eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Schade drum.



Und drotzdem war es nichts besonderes, es war genau so meist Instanzen abfarmen oder bestimmte Bosse legen was je nach Equipt stand einfach schon sozusagen "farmstatus" war, das einzigste was es schwer machte war wenn man ne schlechte gruppe erwischt hatte.



> Und nein: WOW Classic war nicht einfach nur zeitaufwendiger (das war es allerdings auch); viele Elite- und Gruppenquests wurden non-Elite oder Soloquests und generell einfacher. Zb. Strangle, da wurde doch jede Elitequest gestrichen.



Die quest da waren aber auch nicht schwer, es war nur wegen den Wenigen spielern im alten content zu non elite gemacht damit das solo questen schneller geht und man keine gruppe suchen muss, ob ich mir aber jetzt nen 2ten oder 3ten von dir genannten "brain-Afk" ler hole und das vich umholz oder nicht macht kein unterschied und ist auch nicht schwerer.



> Die Folge: versuche mal mit einem neuen Char um die 45 bis 50 eine Gruppe für Maraudon zu finden. Fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Es interessiert niemanden mehr weil man so schnell durch die Level braust, dass die meisten meinen, es lohne sich nicht diese Instanz aufzusuchen. Schade drum, eine der schönsten Instanzen im Spiel, wie ich immer fand. Zugangsquests, alle gestrichen, weil zu zeitaufwendig ...



Tja, das ist aber wieder ein anderes thema in sachen das schöner Content nicht mehr gesehen werden kann, ich als spieler will allerdings auch nicht wegen Alten Kaffe 2 stunden leute suchen um dann bei ner instanz 2 stunden und bei nem einzelnen elite mob ne stunde zu warten, da bin ich lieber im aktuellen bereich wo die anderen leute sind.



> Zeitaufwendig, das ist das nächste Stichwort. Was, in drei Teufels Namen, ist dagegen einzuwenden wenn nun mal ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt, das zeitaufwendiger ist als WOW? Warum ist das so schlimm?



Erst mal, zeitaufwändiger war mein gegenargument zu deinem schwerer weil du das zeitaufwendig gegen schwerer ersetz und somit was Besser erscheinen lassen willst als es ist, bzw, das andere schlechter.

Schlimm ist es wenn ich nach hause komm und erst mal 2 bis 6 stunden mit Crafting verbringe das mir absolut kein spaß macht und das im grunde ein Computerspiel ist das genau das soll, interessant für leute für die das spiel ne leidenschaft ist, nicht für die leute die noch was anders zu tun haben.

Selbe beim leveln, 1ne woche für ein bis 2 level ist to mutch, wieder interessant für die leidenschaftler, nicht für die leute die noch was anderes zu tun haben,gleichzeitig ist die motivation aber nicht so gesetz das sie sich der zeitaufwändigkeit anpasst, wer also wenig zeit hat der hat an dem spiel einfach weniger spaß, genau das hab ich auch vrohin geschrieben.



> Ja, Aion ist zeitaufwendiger als WOW. Man levelt langsamer, die Berufe zu erlernen dauert länger usf. Was ist daran schlimm und verwerflich?



Wurde schon mehrmals gesagt



> Aion ist nicht WOW, und WOW ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge im MMORPG-Genre



Dann sollte man aber auch nicht damit anfangen nen spiel erst mal besser stellen zu wollen als WoW wenn man gelichzeitig kein vergleich dazu will.



> Ist doch gut, wenn es unterschiedliche Spiele gibt die unterschiedliche Spielertypen ansprechen. So findet jeder hoffentlich das Spiel, das ihm Spaß macht.



Hab ich auch nie was gegen gesagt, das liegt aber daran das keiner wirklich liest was ich sage, ich hab einfach was dagegen wenn leute was besser stellen wollen, besonders wenn es das nicht ist, und erst recht mit unwahrheiten, zb Kinah gegen Operationen was wohl alles andere als varscheinlich, udn besondesr nochl ange nicht fakt ist, selbst wenns behauptet wird.


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

> Schau ich bin net sauer oder sonst was aber du schreibst einfach um den heißen Brei und willst mir meine Meinung nehmen, da du bist jetzt jeden hier in Grund Boden redest!



Grund und boden reden? Das nennt man Argumentieren, versuchs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und den Vergleich den ich zu WOW - Classic und AION mache ist ja nicht abwegig und auch das heutige WOW wo man alles in den **** geschoben bekommt und manche glauben in AION besteht das selbe Schema sry aber auch das ist vorhanden!



Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn man was normal vergleicht, aber nicht wenn man es macht ohne drüber nachzudenken, zb die stelle wo du schon etwas so scheribst 

"das heutige WOW wo man alles in den **** geschoben bekommt "

Wenn du das liest, sieht das nicht gleich extrem negativ aus?

Dann mach ich das jetzt mal mit nem interessanten spiel und Produkt

"Kauft blos nicht das scheiß DIABLO wo man jedes item in den ****** geschoben bekommt"

Merkst du was ich mein?


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Ähm Nuffnig das Problem ist es liest hier jeder deine Post und versucht dich zu verstehn und ich glaub auch kaum das hier jemand Unwahrheiten schreibt, sondern eigentliche Tatsachen und von Erfahrungen spricht die du nicht akzeptieren möchtest!


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Ähm Nuffnig das Problem ist es liest hier jeder deine Post und versucht dich zu verstehn und ich glaub auch kaum das hier jemand Unwahrheiten schreibt, sondern eigentliche Tatsachen und von Erfahrungen spricht die du nicht akzeptieren möchtest!



Ich hab doch grad geschrieben Argumente.

Pick dir nen satz raus und Gegen Argumentier, stumpf was zu behaupten bringt niemanden was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer zb schon behauptet weil man in Aion nicht 2 monster auf einmal haut sondern 1 lügt einfach, weil das ist nicht schwerer, der kampf ist genau so leicht und genau so stupide, nur mal als beispiel.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Grund und boden reden? Das nennt man Argumentieren, versuchs mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jep ich merk schon was du willst ,nur geht es mir darum das wieder ein Spiel da ist das einem fordert hinbezüglich Gruppenspiel!!

Merkst du was ich meine?


----------



## Roy1971 (10. November 2009)

Diese ganze Diskussion läuft irgendwie ins Leere. Grundsätzlich kann man schon eín heutiges WoW mit dem heutigem Aion vergleichen. Sicherlich muss man hier auch zugestehen, dass Aion noch "am Anfang" steht und es an vielen Ecken verbessert werden "könnte". Ob NC-Soft nun einige Aspekte "gewollt" in Aion eingebaut hat, ist natürlich die Frage. Die langen Levelphasen lassen selbstverständlich jetzt den schluss zu, dass es hier um´s Geldverdienen geht. 

Ich persönlich kann dem ganzen nichts negatives abgewinnen. Ich level jeden Tag nen bissel und ob ich heut oder morgen den Endcontend sehe, ist mir wurst. Und das NC-Soft selbstverständlich "Geld verdienen" will, ist auch klar. Aber, und das sieht man ja auch ganz deutlich, NC-Soft arbeitet auch am "Produkt". Ich bin mal gespannt, was noch so kommt!


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Jop so gesehn laüft ins Leere und die Erwartungen sind eben unterschiedlich!


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Jep ich merk schon was du willst ,nur geht es mir darum das wieder ein Spiel da ist das einem fordert hinbezüglich Gruppenspiel!!
> 
> Merkst du was ich meine?



Verstehen, ja, zustimmen, nein.

Man muss öfters gruppen bilden, gruppentechnisch ist das spiel genau so leicht wie wow, auf den mob drauf und fertig.

Gruppenspiel das wirkliches ist gibts in Guildwars oder Hdro.

In AIon und WoW maximal im Endcontent, aber drotzdem nehmen sie sich da nicht viel.

Und mein gruppenspiel lief bis jetzt auf gruppe aufbauen, mob umklatschen, gruppe auflösen hinaus, elite gebiet läuft das zwar bischen länger, schwer war es deswegen nicht, und gruppenspiel ist für mich einfach ein spiel wo leute miteinander richtig interagieren müssen, nicht wo einer aufs maul bekommt, einer heilt , und 4 leute drauf bolzen.

Guildwars und hdro wird das etwas mehr gefördert, bei Guildwars weiß ich es, bei hdro, vom hören, da könnt ich mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Verstehen, ja, zustimmen, nein.
> 
> Man muss öfters gruppen bilden, gruppentechnisch ist das spiel genau so leicht wie wow, auf den mob drauf und fertig.
> 
> ...




Und genau dieses umklatschen wie du es nennst ist in WOW zu einfach geworden und  in Aion wird ist es doch ein bisl mehr gefordert! In Nochsena wenn ein Mitspieler noch zusätzlich einige Mobs unabsichtlich pullt und man keinen guten Tank und Heiler hat dann hast einen Wipe!

Mit einem TR mit voller Montur brauchte man zu Relaese von WOTLK  nur einen guten Heiler  und hast die restlichen ADDS alleine umgehaun!

Wie es jetzt ist weiss ich nicht da ich seit März kein WOW mehr spiele!

Aber ein feiner Unterschied ist trotz alle dem!


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Und genau dieses umklatschen wie du es nennst ist in WOW zu einfach geworden und  in Aion wird ist es doch ein bisl mehr gefordert! In Nochsena wenn ein Mitspieler noch zusätzlich einige Mobs unabsichtlich pullt und man keinen guten Tank und Heiler hat dann hast einen Wipe!
> 
> Mit einem TR mit voller Montur brauchte man zu Relaese von WOTLK  nur einen guten Heiler  und hast die restlichen ADDS alleine umgehaun!
> 
> ...



Es ist zu einfach geworden, und in Aion ist es jetzt genau so einfach, ich fand nonsana auch nicht schwerer als eine ganz normale instanz in WoW, Nochsana hat bei uns nen Gladi getankt und der heiler hatte mehr als oft aggro, nen mob hat zum teil er getankt weil er sowieso immer auf die mütze bekommen hat, ein anderer ein kantor, CC hatten wir auser meiner falle keinen, und das nennst du jetzt schwerer?

Wie gesagt, es ist in WoW nicht schwer, das hab ich nie behaupten, es ist in AIon aber auch nicht schwer, kein stück, und genau so wie in AIon können in WoW leute durch nen fehler immer noch die gruppe zum wipen bringen, obwohl ich selbst in nochsana mit fehler nur 1 mal gewipt bin, feuertempel gar nicht.

Der einzigste unterschied hier ist nur das die mobs in Aion etwas mehr aushalten, das kennt man aber auch vom solo spiel, dadurch sind sie aber auch nicht schwerer,obwohl ich da pro eliet mob auch nur 2 rotas brauch.

Wie gesagt, in WoW ist leicht stimm ich ein, in Aion ist fordernder, nein, da nehmen sich beide spiele nichts.

Und gradi n sachen PvE wird sich AIon nicht sonderlich entwickeln denk ich, genau so wie sich WoW nie so gut in sachen PVP entwickeln wird, ob überhaupt  richtige Raidinstanzen kommen wird man nicht wissen, und ob das dann bosstatiken wie in WoW werden, glaub eher nicht, ob WoW in sachen PvP Je mals so balanced werden wird wie AIon ? Glaub ich auch nicht.

AIon ist PvP, WoW ist PVE sie haben zwar beide die kompunenten, diese können sie aber bis jetzt nicht so gut Ausreitzen, allein schon auf grunde von balancing.

Wie gesagt...sie nehnmen sie einfach nichts.


----------



## Virthu (10. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nochsana und feuertempel, genug um behaupten zu können das das spiel bis zu dem punkt nicht schwerer ist als WoW auch.


 mit 29 den feuertempel besucht? hast du da überhaupt einen mob regelmässig treffen können? hab mich auch durch hyal ziehen lassen, war angenehm einfach, auch wenn langweilig. genau wie tempest keep und magtheridon.



> Hmm, PvP spieler also als gehauptung das spiel ist schwer? SInd das dann nicht eher die spieler?


 wolltest du nicht eine herausfordende instanz?



> Hmm, wohl einer der leute die nicht lesen können das ich nie behauptet hab das Aion schwerer ist als WoW oder? Sondern das ich gesagt hab das Weder WoW noch AIon schwer ist.


 du hast folgedes geschrieben:


Nuffing schrieb:


> Bei Aion bis jetzt noch gar nicht und bei WoW maximal in Raid instanzen richtung hardmode, und daran müsst ihr euch gewöhnen, und ich glaub auch nicht das ihr in Aion die instanzen so schwer erleben werdet auf 50 wie die instanzen in BC wo grad mal 10% der leute gesehen haben, nie im leben.


darauf war mein beitrag als antwort dann auch aufgebaut. du hast nämlich behauptet, es gäbe keine schwierigen instanzen/bosse in aion so wie man sie von wow kennt. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es nicht besonders gutes design ist, inhalte nur einem verschwindend kleinen teil der spielerschaft bereitzustellen.



> Lustig das du jetzt erst mal mit Endcontent in Aion kommst über den ich noch gar nicht geredet habe, und zweitens mit einen boss der in der form wie du es "behauptest" scheinbar nicht mal vorahnden ist, aber wenn du meinst, wir werden ja in 2 wochen sehen ob der boss nur von 10% geschaft wird, gesehen wird er wohl drotzdem von mehr als nur 10%


über endcontent hast also noch nicht geredet? zitat von dir etwas weiter oben...
kein boss in wow blieb unbesiegt. das gleiche gilt wohl für alle anderen populären mmos. das gleiche wir auch für aion gelten. dass ihn mehr als 10% der spieler sehen werden, ist absolut ok, denn sehen heisst nicht, dass man den auch legt oder dass er deshalb zu leicht ist. weisst du eigentlich überhaupt, wie man an den boss rankommt, bevor du noch mehr unsinn von dir gibst? ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es den entwicklern niemand verbietet, weitere starke gegner in das spiel einzubauen.



> Sie dürften wohl schwerer sein, da es in wow keine gibt, aber nein, schwer sind die auch nicht.


ach, du hast sicher sehr viele gebiete besucht. der boss in kaidan hq ist übrigens ein sehr nette zeitgenosse, dem solltest du mal die hand schütteln. nachdem er mal wieder einen 24er raid aus 40ern spielern gegrillt hat.



> Weniger... eher wie einen Topf mit ein par Seitenschläuchen und gruben wo elite mobs drin sind, das einzigste was da an eine instanz erinnert ist das alle monster elite sind das wars dann aber auch.


wie unterscheidet sich das von den "instanzen", wie man sie von wow oder auch warhammer kennt? man hat eintrittpunkte, austrittspunkte, minibosse, rare mobs, haufen elite viecher, verlinkte gruppen, wachposten, die die gesamte gegend um einen herum aufscheuchen können, mobs, die zu den anderen gruppen wegzulaufen versuchen, besonders stark bewachte engstellen etc. sicher, für eine eingespielte gruppe ist es nicht ZU schwer, da zurechtzukommen, aber definitiv nicht so leicht, dass man da mitm gesicht über die tastatur rollend und aoe spammend durchkommen würde. dazu noch raidbosse, die etwas abseits stehen und für grosse gruppen raidinhalte bieten. bloss ist das eben nicht instanziert und von der aussenwelt nicht abgetrennt. aufbau ist aber in etwa gleich.

mit deinem level 29 bist du wie jemand, der wow spielt und mir erzählen will, er hätte nach besuch von gnomeregan eine offenbarung bezüglich des gesamten spielinhaltes.


----------



## Braungucke (10. November 2009)

In Aion ist halt alles mehr wert: Das Leben deines Chars, die Ausrüstung, die du durch mühevolles Sammeln und Craften selbst hergestellt hast, Das Gold in deiner Tasche und dein Char als Ganzes, weil man eben nicht so leicht levelt (selbst die "professionellen Level-Dienste" bieten nur bis Level 40 an, weil es spätestens ab da sehr sehr langsam geht). Wer das akzeptiert und vielleicht auch mag (so wie ich), der kommt mit Aion super klar.


----------



## Pacster (10. November 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich fragen ob sich ein angucken wirklich lohnt.



Aion,WAR,AoC,HdRO,RoM, GuildWars...anschauen lohnt sich bei jedem dieser Spiele weil sie zwischenzeitlich aus den extremen Kinderkrankheiten raus sind(was bei einigen davon länger gedauert hat als bei anderen) und daher in jedem Fall wohl ein oder 2 Monate Spass machen und man dort deutlich mehr Zeit drin verbringen kann als in vielen anderen Vollpreisspielen(von Kinokarten etc. müssen wir da gar nicht erst reden). Ob es sich dann noch lohnt weiter zu zahlen(oder auch im itemshop einzukuafen im Fall von RoM), musst man dann entscheiden...viele kehren dann zu WoW zurück weil die anderen SPiele letztlich auch nichts anderes sind außer das es ein neues Setting gibt(welches sich nach 1 oder 2 Monaten aber abgreift...ist halt so).


----------



## userbaer (10. November 2009)

naja muss sagen ich hab bisher noch kein problem gehabt mit grinden (lineage 2 , 3 chars auf 79 wem das was sagt der weis was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das selbe gilt für aion aber ich red normal nie schlecht über ein game aber das aion schiesst meiner meinung nach alles ab aber im negativen.
normaler abyss totgeburt ausser bots, upper abyss ganken lvl 50 sinnlos (is ja auch pvp gebiet will ja net meckern das ok)
castle sieges omg wasn witz, hab ca 20 sieges jetzt mitgemacht und muss sagen sinnlos. es geht um nix ausser paar kack abysspunkte (man nehme das castle sieges von lineage 2).
spiel im moment aufm server perento lvl 40 gladi und muss sagen das ich zu 95 % nur bots sehe und die ganzen lvl gebiete wo keine bots sind sind ausgestorben.
bin echt derbe enttäuscht und gespannt ob wenn ich 50 bin noch jemand aufm server is. naja ok bots sterben nie aus.
musste mal mein senf los werde sorry 

greez user


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

```
mit 29 den feuertempel besucht? hast du da überhaupt einen mob regelmässig treffen können? hab mich auch durch hyal ziehen lassen, war angenehm einfach, auch wenn langweilig. genau wie tempest keep und magtheridon.
```


Da man erst mit 30 rein kann uind die wo so hoch sind das sie ziehen könnten, nein bin ich nicht, logisches denken liegt dir nicht oder? Aber glücklicherweiße muss man ja nicht immer nur mit seinen charackteren spielen, besonders nicht wenn man den account vom bruder mit benutzt


```
wolltest du nicht eine herausfordende instanz?
```


Ich? nö, hab nie gesagt das ich eine will, lesen lernen.




> darauf war mein beitrag als antwort dann auch aufgebaut. du hast nämlich behauptet, es gäbe keine schwierigen instanzen/bosse in aion so wie man sie von wow kennt. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es nicht besonders gutes design ist, inhalte nur einem verschwindend kleinen teil der spielerschaft bereitzustellen.



Bis jetzt war auf meine Aktuelle spielerfahrung, somit bis 30 bezogen, aber wir sind wieder beim logischen denken (übrigens müsst ich dich nicht so aggresiv angehen wenn du in der lage wärst es auch nciht zu tun nur mal so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Dann, bc zeit ist vorbei, und das das alte BC und Classic design nicht gut ist weiß ich selber, was hat das jetzt mit dem thema zu tun, gleichzeitig sollte dir klar sein das Content der für jeden bereit steht auch leicht ist klar, über was anderes rede ich doch grad auch gar nicht, hättest du dir alle meine beiträge durchgelesen und nicht blöd von der seite reingeschnappert weil da wieder was drin stand was dir nicht passt du aber den zusammenhang gar nicht gerallt hast wüstest du es.



> über endcontent hast also noch nicht geredet? zitat von dir etwas weiter oben...



Richtig hab ich nicht, hab ich dir auch grad gesagt, ebenfals nicht von den von Aion, auser das er nicht so gemacht werden würd das ihn wie in BC maximal 10% sehen werden.



> kein boss in wow blieb unbesiegt. das gleiche gilt wohl für alle anderen populären mmos.



Weiß ich?



> das gleiche wir auch für aion gelten. dass ihn mehr als 10% der spieler sehen werden, ist absolut ok, denn sehen heisst nicht, dass man den auch legt oder dass er deshalb zu leicht ist



Hab ich das behauptet? Macht das AIon jetzt schwerer? Auch nicht jeder WoW spieler schafft den hard mode, wow und AIon nehmen sich in sachen schwirigkeit immer noch nichts.



> weisst du eigentlich überhaupt, wie man an den boss rankommt


,

Am besten nimmst dir nen taxi



> bevor du noch mehr unsinn von dir gibst?



Meiner meinung nach gibst du schon genug unsinn von dir, besonders auf deiner diskusionsbasis die du dir einbildest weil du zu faul warst zu lesen, also das du jetzt beurteilen willst was schwachsinn ist oder was nicht....besonders da das Fanboy geheule bei dir wohl neher liegt, ich bin neutrall und will keins von beiden besser stellen sondern eher auf den boden der tatsachen drücken, du wiederum willst dein spiel schöner reden als es ist bzw schwiriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es den entwicklern niemand verbietet, weitere starke gegner in das spiel einzubauen.



Uhh jetzt kommt er mit der Kristall Kugel, lustig, verbietet blizzard auch keinen, ich sage dir vorraus das wir 2015 sowieso in der WoW matrix leben und niemand mehr denl etzten boss FlamokittyFZ7 besiegen wird, traurig aber wahr.


ach, du h





> ast sicher sehr viele gebiete besucht. der boss in kaidan hq ist übrigens ein sehr nette zeitgenosse, dem solltest du mal die hand schütteln. nachdem er mal wieder einen 24er raid aus 40ern spielern gegrillt hat.



Es gibt nen unterschied zwischen nen boss und nen normalen elite mob von dem geredet wurde das ist dir klar? Wieder ein beispiel von dem was du überhaupt liest, das was dir passt.



> wie unterscheidet sich das von den "instanzen", wie man sie von wow oder auch warhammer kennt? man hat eintrittpunkte, austrittspunkte, minibosse, rare mobs, haufen elite viecher, verlinkte gruppen, wachposten, die die gesamte gegend um einen herum aufscheuchen können, mobs, die zu den anderen gruppen wegzulaufen versuchen, besonders stark bewachte engstellen etc. sicher, für eine eingespielte gruppe ist es nicht ZU schwer, da zurechtzukommen, aber definitiv nicht so leicht, dass man da mitm gesicht über die tastatur rollend und aoe spammend durchkommen würde. dazu noch raidbosse, die etwas abseits stehen und für grosse gruppen raidinhalte bieten. bloss ist das eben nicht instanziert und von der aussenwelt nicht abgetrennt. aufbau ist aber in etwa gleich.



Faceroll flame kannst dir gleich mal stecken das ist typisches Foren geflenn gelaber, zeig mir dein Wow account mit Aktuellen hardmode, ansonsten kannst in Aion auch über die non elite und normalen elite "facerollen" wenn du das wort so gern benutz, das einzigste was du zeigst ist das es herausforderungen in anderen bereichen gibt, nicht das sie schwerer sind, sobald sie schaffbar sind werdne sie sich wohl nichts nehmen, aber das es darum geht hast du noch gar nicht kapier oder?

Und was der unterschied zwischen dem aufbau eines elite gebiets und einer instanz sind? Elite gebiete sind offener, Instanzen sind Interaktiver und meist schlauchförmiger, und bis jetzt hab ich noch kein elite gebiet gesehen wo spezielle NPcs mit einen Interagieren um einen nen drachen zu geben, oder mit einen zusammen gegen einen boss zu kämpfen, oder wo man spezielle bosstatiken anständig aufbauen kann weil sich das gebiet dazu eignen, ich glaub kaum das du in einem elite gebiet mal spontan nen drachen durchs feld Fegen lassen kannst, das würde alle spieler beeintrechtigen, du kannst nicht so gut mit der welt arbieten.

Der unterschid zwischen nen Elite gebiet und ner instanz sollte klar sein, übrigens fellt mir auf das du absolut jeden aspekt von mir aufgreift um hauptsache was dagegen zu sagen egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> mit deinem level 29 bist du wie jemand, der wow spielt und mir erzählen will, er hätte nach besuch von gnomeregan eine offenbarung bezüglich des gesamten spielinhaltes.



Mit deiner unfähigkeit zu lesen bist du wie ein so ein dummer 3 post idiot der ins forum kommt und sich über eine 2 seietn diskusion einklinkt und irgend nen scheiß labert obwohl er nicht mal 10% aller beitrege in dem einen post gelesen hat obwohl sie elementar sind um überhaupt anständig und ohne missverständnisse mit der person diskutieren zu können.

Hier das beispiel, ich hab nie über den endcontent geredet, vergleichst das aber mit jemand der über den endcontent redet...interessant.

Fals dein nächster Beitrag inhaltlich genau so daneben und hängengeblieben ist weil du weiterhin nicht fähig bist zu lesen werd ich nicht antworten, der andere hat das wenigstens gemacht und nen diskutieren war sinnvoll, du bist ein wütender Fanboy mit rosaroter brille für den das kein spiel ist sondern sowas wie seine zweite mama und Reagiert in form von "ey alte was sagst du über meine familie"


----------



## Rygel (10. November 2009)

neue MMOs sind was feines. ich spiele sie gern ... zwei monate und dann ist die luft auch meist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . wer 5 jahre bei WoW verbracht hat wird wohl immer alles kommende an diesem spiel messen. 

zu deinen fragen: gebiete und atmosphäre bei aion sind nett, wiederholen sich aber auch manchmal. optisch ist aion ordentlich, die charerstellung und die vielfalt dabei machen laune. quest muss man hier selbst suchen. ich steh z.b. mit 29 gerade auf dem schlauch und habe kein bock auf grinden. gruppenspiel soll ja angeblich im abyss das A und O sein. mir hat dort gruppenspiel mit kleingruppen leider sehr wenig (spaß) gebracht. instanzen kann man leider erst ab 25 machen (eine). loot ist dort eher selten, soll aber in zukunft via patch aufgebessert werden. man geht dorthin um xp zu machen bis man 28 ist (einmal täglich wegen ID-zuweisung). das crafting-system ist langatmig und teuer, soll einen aber am schluss mit den besten items belohnen. das pvp-system ist ne sache für sich: in dem großen areal dafür trifft man auf alles zwischen level 25 und 50.


----------



## Lillyan (10. November 2009)

Die Frage des TEs ist wohl beantwortet... da man nun mittlerweile schon beleidigend wird und offen über AGB-Verstöße spricht mache ich zu.


----------

